# 22 Yrs of IBS-D Halted with First Dose of Kratom



## Green Floyd

Edit: Five years, still working just fine against IBS-D. Minor update on page 13.

*Edit: *28 month update - Still working very well on the IBS-D, working very well on the fibromyalgia, neuralgia, and neuropathy. Not a full 100% with the back pain, but helps. 4 out of 5 ain't bad! I feel no dependency other than enjoying freedom from IBS-D.

Hello, I'll try to keep this as clear and concise as possible, and try to answer any questions later. I just couldn't keep this to myself knowing there are many like me searching for an answer. Could find only one reference to Kratom in this forum, so I felt I should post. Hope it's not a word that gets me banned, if there's no interest or it's taboo, I'll let it go.

IBS-D since April 8, 1995. A back pain sufferer for 35 years, fibromyalgia maybe 20 years, widespread, intense thoracic pain for at least the past 2 years, headaches since Dec 2016 and almost every day since March 2017. A lot of neuralgia too. I've been through the mill with meds and treatments, along with some mistreatment.

A week ago, I finally tried Kratom for the pain, which was wiped out with the first dose, all except the headaches which are reduced and not so persistent. At the same time, I noticed the IBS-D was gone. For the past week I have functioned better than I have for four years, I am on my feet and out of the house, taking care of business again.

Before now, my daily routine has mostly been, 8am-1pm (sometimes all day) - repeated trips to the bathroom, lots of pain, dinner, try to sleep. Most days so far, it's one trip to the bathroom in the morning. Had one day on which I went twice in a half hour, but I also had two of those red-letter days when the BM was completely normal, something not seen for years. I can now eat regular meals without fear of making 30 trips to the bathroom the following day!

I can share what I've learned later if there are questions. This is truly a miracle for me, so much pain and IBS-D wiped out so quick, so easy, and very cheap! Ran into a lot of confusing and sometimes inaccurate info about Kratom when I began researching it. I'm not getting high on it like opiates, though some strains can cause some drowsiness, those red strains I'll reserve for evening. My sleep has never been better.

In brief to close: Pain and IBS-D relief, better mood, higher energy, better sleep. That's me now! I can be more active, exercise and get some strength back, eat three meals a day, and not remain in 20ft of the bathroom. I'm taking no other meds.

The only prescription drug interaction I recall seeing was with an MAO inhibitor, but of course that should be double checked before trying Kratom.

*Advisory: Kratom can make you constipated. Watch for the signs and take a laxative before getting into a serious blockage.*


----------



## mellosphere

Not to be pessimistic but...i will sincerely be interested to see if this lasts. I have tried things in the past that work from 2-6 weeks but in the end my IBS-d always seems to win.

That said, best of luck to you!!


----------



## Green Floyd

Thanks mel, I don't blame you, it has been only a week. I'm hoping it lasts. It's the most results I've had for IBS-D except when I was taking high doses of pain meds for long term. Everything else made it worse, unpredictable, and unmanageable.

I'll just have to monitor and see how this goes for long term. I got that first dose at 4pm the first day, the next morning I had no IBS-D, and haven't since.


----------



## bwpstl

From Webmd.com

In low doses, kratom acts as a stimulant. In large amounts, it acts as a sedative, and the DEA says it can lead to psychotic symptoms and psychological addiction. According to the CDC, about 42% of cases of kratom use reported between 2010 and 2015 involved non-life-threatening symptoms that required some treatment. About 7% of exposures were classified as major and life-threatening. The DEA says it knows of 15 kratom-related deaths between 2014 and 2016.

Kratom has been on the DEA's list of drugs and chemicals of concern for several years. But the DEA notes that its use appears to be going up. Law enforcement agencies across the country seized more kratom in the first half of 2016 than ever before. U.S. poison control centers received 263 calls about kratom in 2015, a tenfold increase from 2010, the CDC says.


----------



## Green Floyd

bwpstl said:


> From Webmd.com
> 
> In low doses, kratom acts as a stimulant. In large amounts, it acts as a sedative, and the DEA says it can lead to psychotic symptoms and psychological addiction. According to the CDC, about 42% of cases of kratom use reported between 2010 and 2015 involved non-life-threatening symptoms that required some treatment. About 7% of exposures were classified as major and life-threatening. The DEA says it knows of 15 kratom-related deaths between 2014 and 2016.
> 
> Kratom has been on the DEA's list of drugs and chemicals of concern for several years. But the DEA notes that its use appears to be going up. Law enforcement agencies across the country seized more kratom in the first half of 2016 than ever before. U.S. poison control centers received 263 calls about kratom in 2015, a tenfold increase from 2010, the CDC says.


Obviously any law enforcement seizures would be occurring in those few places it has been made illegal by local ordinance or state law.

Even over the counter meds are abused by those seeking a high, just as those who take high doses of kratom to try and get high, and run into problems. You know, you can probably get a big buzz on 12 Red Bulls, but then you'll probably also feel like going to the hospital. People also abuse Immodium to get high, did anyone paste some webmd statistics for that also?

I suppose the copy/paste is intended to scare people. Maybe I've come to the wrong forum. That's alright I guess, it can be my secret.

Had chinese for dinner yesterday, no problem today. Had tacos for dinner tonight, I expect no problem tomorrow. Going to have to start watching my weight now that I'm having three meals per day instead of one.

I'm also not experiencing any of the pain I mentioned, even the headaches seem to be under control now and I'm still out and about getting things done.


----------



## Green Floyd

Yep, nope, tacos are no problem today.

I intended to skip taking the kratom today, but the rib pain, spiking headache, and throbbing spinal cord started coming back. 1 1/2 teaspoons later, I'm headed out to catch up on some work.


----------



## Akn1965

Kratom,is it available on online?I will give it a try later.


----------



## Green Floyd

Akn1965 said:


> Kratom,is it available on online?I will give it a try later.


Yes it is, I found 3-4 suppliers easily, though I've only purchased from one so far. If you'd like I can try to PM the name to you, but I don't know if I should post it in the forum. I'm not spamming for sales. Though if you are in India, you may prefer one closer to your location.

Forgot to mention, when I stopped the kratom briefly, I had a morning long bout with IBS-D, I'm back to one and done today. Have cut my dose back to 1 1/2 teaspoons ..


----------



## dekkalife

bwpstl said:


> From Webmd.com
> 
> In low doses, kratom acts as a stimulant. In large amounts, it acts as a sedative, and the DEA says it can lead to psychotic symptoms and psychological addiction. According to the CDC, about 42% of cases of kratom use reported between 2010 and 2015 involved non-life-threatening symptoms that required some treatment. About 7% of exposures were classified as major and life-threatening. The DEA says it knows of 15 kratom-related deaths between 2014 and 2016.
> 
> Kratom has been on the DEA's list of drugs and chemicals of concern for several years. But the DEA notes that its use appears to be going up. Law enforcement agencies across the country seized more kratom in the first half of 2016 than ever before. U.S. poison control centers received 263 calls about kratom in 2015, a tenfold increase from 2010, the CDC says.


Antidepressants are prescribed for IBS-D patients all the time, and they come with a slew of side effects such as psychosis and even death. This looks similar to demonisation Marijuana has received for the last century.


----------



## Green Floyd

Still only one month, but still claiming, and enjoying success!

Stopped using kratom for a 3-4 days while I was down with a respiratory bug, bronchitis or pneumonia, not sure. IBS-D came roaring back.

Still pain free and enjoying once a day regularity, almost to the constipated side this morning, and that's a good thing for me.

Urination does increase for a time right after a dose, but that's a lot more manageable the constant D-D-D. I also drink more water afterward, so that adds to it.

I wish I'd tried this years ago!

Tips: Orange juice does make it more palatable, but it's very hard to make the kratom wet in a cold liquid, it just repels the liquid. Warm water mixes better and I've been adding 1tsp of sugar which makes a world of difference.

I use about 1/4 cup of water so I can drink it all down quicker, then swish another 1/4 cup to get any that sticks in the cup.

The kratom does not dissolve, it just gets wet, so the drink is a bit gritty. Well worth it in my view!


----------



## dekkalife

Besides the positive effects you've mentioned, have you noticed anything that could be considered negative? Like a head high or something?


----------



## Green Floyd

dekkalife said:


> Besides the positive effects you've mentioned, have you noticed anything that could be considered negative? Like a head high or something?


No, nothing at all.

If you search it on the web, you'll see lots of posts about people taking it for a high, but they are using a lot larger doses than I've ever taken. They flirt with the vomiting that occurs with overdose, and they claim this is the reason it's impossible to overdose.

As for the long list of side effects listed here and there, frequent urination and heading into constipation are the only two I've seen. It does lift my mood a bit, and I feel motivated to get up and do things, but I'm not seeing any euphoria, certainly unlike the smallest dose of opiate painkillers. Now, in the evenings if I'm sitting and doing nothing, with nothing keeping my interest, I will tend to fall asleep early, but I don't fall asleep at the wheel or at any time that I'm active. My regular sleep has been improved. Again, I use a red strain when I take it in the evening, green for mornings.

I have a friend that tried it, and he also had success, so then his friend wanted to try it. Well, friend number 1 is a tad clueless and doesn't follow instructions well at all. He figured a regular teaspoon was as good as a measuring teaspoon. Well he ended up giving friend number 2 roughly three to four times the dose I am using. His reaction was immediate projectile vomiting, I hear it was quite a sight! So of all the people who have tried it through friend number 1, the hapless friend number 2 is the only one to not report success.

I just have not run into any serious negative side effects.


----------



## minimalizer

Thank you for posting. I'm still not sure if it's o.k. if it is from the coffee family of plants, no caffeine?;Wish I knew the natural ingredient break down. How much do you weight? Same amount both A.M. and P.M.? How long before eating? I know of a smoke shop that charges $10/oz, but don't know if it's the green or the red kind, yet. How can one trust their sources.....There could be fillers in it. BTW, I've felt rib pain too.


----------



## Green Floyd

minimalizer said:


> Thank you for posting. I'm still not sure if it's o.k. if it is from the coffee family of plants, no caffeine?;Wish I knew the natural ingredient break down. How much do you weight? Same amount both A.M. and P.M.? How long before eating? I know of a smoke shop that charges $10/oz, but don't know if it's the green or the red kind, yet. How can one trust their sources.....There could be fillers in it. BTW, I've felt rib pain too.


I drink a little coffee in the mornings, so I have no fear. Though I feel like drinking less now, usually 2 large cups, knocked that down to 1 large cup today. My cola intake is now 12oz per day as well. Though the tree is in the coffee family, it's not coffee, that's what I've read.

As far as the chemistry, I've read a lot about the alkaloids it breaks down to, and while not an opiate, it works on the opiate receptors in the brain. Best to search it out and read the details, I don't fully understand it well enough to explain it.

My dose is 2.5 grams or 2.5 measured teaspoons, morning and evening. Though I skipped the evening dose yesterday and I'm really slow to get going today. I'm just really sore from the work I'm doing, but no severe pain and nooo IBS-D. Last weigh-in was 213lbs, though I think I've dropped a few, maybe even 10, but again I'm much more active now due to being free of the bathroom and not in constant pain.

Sometimes I take it hours before I eat, sometimes right before, and one evening was right after dinner. No real difference to me. Seems like those people that say to take it on an empty stomach are trying to get high, not control pain or IBS-D.

I've read that gas station/head shop kratom is very poor quality and there's where you'll find fillers. I get mine online, $5/oz to $90/kilo. I'll probably just get a kilo of some red variety next time. Kilo is the best value price wise. It's recommended to keep it in the freezer. I started with some 1oz samplers, then 250 gram packs.

Honestly thought I may need to add prunes to my diet! But not yet, It's just that I'm not used to being NORMAL.

I've been working hard on a construction project that I've put off for years. Was slow getting out today because of the missed dose, but I drank my 'dirt' 20 minutes ago and now I'm put the door. A prisoner no more.

So a bit early, but this can be my 2 month update. IBS-D is no more. A miracle for me, it's been a long road, 22 years, and now I'm free of the porcelain prison. 30x a day to the throne is no picnic. I should calculate the savings on TP and water!


----------



## Green Floyd

PS - For now I'm sticking to mixing with a teaspoon of sugar and hot water. Hot water wets it best, since it won't dissolve, and the sugar makes it less bitter/nasty. It's still just as gritty, but worth it!


----------



## minimalizer

Sounds fun, I've been IBSing for 17 long years, less intense now, but daily pain and some trapping gas yet going 3X/day and not able to work still because of the maintenance of my colon, as well as the ulcer it irritates. Part of that time raising kids, so working raising them, which is important. Doesn't look like you've had much trouble with gas, probably because of things constantly moving before you started the kratom. Now, since you've slowed down with the BMs, sounds like it didn't cause a gas problem.. Interesting. I'm surprised you can tolerate caffeine period. There must be a good enough anti-spasmotic element to kratom. Does it dry you out like anti-spasmotics seem to? The local smoke shop wants double the price at $10/oz, and It's white only available. Thanks for warning of the inferior brand. Please message me the website that you buy from online. I'm still researching. Elavil never helped me, and that was drying and affected concentration, even at 12 mg. Thanks again, hope you'll keep checking in, in case we need to message you and know long term how it's working for you.


----------



## Green Floyd

Will send a PM.

I found that abruptly stopping coffee would slow the IBS-D for a couple of days, then it always came back. So I felt the morning boost was more beneficial. I'm definitely down to one large cup per day, which is really two regular cups, so before I was actually drinking four cups. I don't even finish the one 12oz cola with dinner.

Gas - Well, as much as I hate to say it ... It's been a problem, many trips to the restroom for a false alarm and only gas. But the alternative is to play Russian Roulette in my shorts. But it's all normal now and I'm back to crop dusting at Walmart. I'm kidding! ..kinda

Dry - I may feel the need for extra water right after a dose, but it's not like some medications I've taken at all, it's mostly just to wash it down. I recall guzzling water like I'd just staggered in from Death Valley, think it was a muscle relaxer, maybe Flexeril. Should add though, I'm drinking more water because I don't drink those midday colas now, an effort to lose a few pounds.

I've been active every day and have little doubt I'll be able to exercise during the winter with the treadmill, light weights, and back exercises. When the docs can't help you, you have to help yourself!


----------



## minimalizer

Thank you for all your great information. I found this you all might be interested in if worried about addiction, explaining the decision not to schedule 1 Kratom: http://216.30.191.148/HL-AKA-Eight_Factor_and_Recommendations_by_PinneyAssoc.pdf


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd said:


> I drink a little coffee in the mornings, so I have no fear. Though I feel like drinking less now, usually 2 large cups, knocked that down to 1 large cup today. My cola intake is now 12oz per day as well. Though the tree is in the coffee family, it's not coffee, that's what I've read.
> 
> As far as the chemistry, I've read a lot about the alkaloids it breaks down to, and while not an opiate, it works on the opiate receptors in the brain. Best to search it out and read the details, I don't fully understand it well enough to explain it.
> 
> My dose is 2.5 grams or 2.5 measured teaspoons, morning and evening. Though I skipped the evening dose yesterday and I'm really slow to get going today. I'm just really sore from the work I'm doing, but no severe pain and nooo IBS-D. Last weigh-in was 213lbs, though I think I've dropped a few, maybe even 10, but again I'm much more active now due to being free of the bathroom and not in constant pain.
> 
> Sometimes I take it hours before I eat, sometimes right before, and one evening was right after dinner. No real difference to me. Seems like those people that say to take it on an empty stomach are trying to get high, not control pain or IBS-D.
> 
> I've read that gas station/head shop kratom is very poor quality and there's where you'll find fillers. I get mine online, $5/oz to $90/kilo. I'll probably just get a kilo of some red variety next time. Kilo is the best value price wise. It's recommended to keep it in the freezer. I started with some 1oz samplers, then 250 gram packs.
> 
> Honestly thought I may need to add prunes to my diet! But not yet, It's just that I'm not used to being NORMAL.
> 
> I've been working hard on a construction project that I've put off for years. Was slow getting out today because of the missed dose, but I drank my 'dirt' 20 minutes ago and now I'm put the door. A prisoner no more.
> 
> So a bit early, but this can be my 2 month update. IBS-D is no more. A miracle for me, it's been a long road, 22 years, and now I'm free of the porcelain prison. 30x a day to the throne is no picnic. I should calculate the savings on TP and water!


If I'm understanding, you started @ 1.5 Tsp. 2X/day and now you are @ 2.5 Tsp. 2X/day. Buying in bulk at 90./Kilo ($2.50/oz) your cost is less than $70/Mo?


----------



## minimalizer

http://kratomguides.com/kratom-show-drug-testing/


----------



## Green Floyd

minimalizer said:


> If I'm understanding, you started at 1.5 Teas. 2X/day and now you are @ 2.5 Teas. 2X/day. Buying in bulk at 90./Kilo ($2.50/oz) your cost is less than $70/Mo?


That's correct on the dose, didn't want to start out with too much, and found the results were more effective and consistent with 2.5. I may dial back to 2 when I have time to evaluate, or deal with, the results.

Your price per month is close. I had calculated $50/month once, but that may have been at the 1.5 tsp. dose. My last order was $50, two 250gr bags, though I'm unsure of the date, it's not showing up on my past orders. Their website is back up, by the way.

Thanks for the other info, I'll dig into that .pdf when time allows. Not concerned about drug testing, since it's legal and I'm not a professional athlete  . Will be interesting to see my doctor's reaction when or if I tell him about my find, still on the fence about mentioning it. On one hand I really don't care, on the other, it's hard to get in to see a new doc, especially when your chief complaint is chronic pain. As of now, I'll ditch him before the kratom. I have month to decide.

I think addiction probably becomes a factor when people are taking large daily doses to get high. I've read of people using 20gr per day.

Had to think about prunes again, I'm just not used to this. My calendar for Aug/Sept is full of those red-letter days now, haha. Will have to stop marking those as national holidays. Two straight months of Mr. Hankey days is plenty. There's my bad joke of the day.


----------



## Green Floyd

I've usually been the first person to dismiss almost any sort of natural herbal remedy. Somewhere around year 5 with IBS-D, I joined a forum like this and pursued almost every suggestion I could find, and tried every pill, powder, and food suggested by the ten or more docs I've seen for this.

I guess I'm posting this to show I'm not Randy of the Redwoods that walks along a trail telling you to eat this or put that under your pillow with chicken feathers and white rocks. I'm a non-believer for the most part. Pain brought me to try kratom, elimination of IBS-D is pretty much a side effect, but more of a revelation for me than pain control. Though the pain control itself has been amazing in the sheer number of pain sources that have stopped.

Had a light touch of sciatica last night, but I've been hitting the work hard. In 2013 I was immobilized for 8 months and lost all muscle tone. For the years after, I was just trying to walk more than 50ft at a time. I can now work and exercise my way back into shape! When the docs won't help, you have to help yourself!


----------



## acureisoutthere

Very interesting. Wishing you the best, and continued success. Never heard of Kratom before, I'll have to look into it.

Please, try to keep us updated, at regular intervals. Hope you don't ever get any nasty side affects !


----------



## acureisoutthere

I was just reading ; "several southeast Asian countries have outlawed Kratom because of addiction concerns."

So, let's hope you don't suffer from addiction, in the future and continue to have good results.

Blessings.


----------



## minimalizer

acureisoutthere said:


> I was just reading ; "several southeast Asian countries have outlawed Kratom because of addiction concerns."
> 
> So, let's hope you don't suffer from addiction, in the future and continue to have good results.
> 
> Blessings.


Please read my posting on page 1 of this thread of the CSA report of why it was not made a schedule 1 substance.


----------



## Green Floyd

Since I'm using this at a medicinal level, I feel my risk for addiction is very low, much lower than medicinal levels of opiates. You will become addicted when prescribed two pain pills, of the smallest strength, per day.

People that have reported withdrawals from kratom were using 20grams per day for the high. Their withdrawals were claimed to be, "like a bad cold". So if I get a case of the sniffles upon stopping low levels of kratom, I won't even notice because that's an every morning routine for me.

Due to the irresponsible whims of doctors, I have gone cold turkey a few times from very high levels of multiple potent painkillers, taken as prescribed and never abused. I should add, the IBS-D only subsided when taking those high levels of two pain meds combined. As with kratom, the control of IBS came as a side effect of pain treatment.

I've had opiate withdrawals that seemed like they had become permanent, they lasted months, not days. I'm happy to say kratom is the only medication I'm taking, my pharmacists thought I died.

I should also add, I did not use kratom to kick pain meds, I had been off them four years, and floundering. Did I mention that the week I started kratom, I mowed all my lawn in the same day. First time in four years, a major improvement for me.


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd said:


> Since I'm using this at a medicinal level, I feel my risk for addiction is very low, much lower than medicinal levels of opiates. You will become addicted when prescribed two pain pills, of the smallest strength, per day.
> 
> People that have reported withdrawals from kratom were using 20grams per day for the high. Their withdrawals were claimed to be, "like a bad cold". So if I get a case of the sniffles upon stopping low levels of kratom, I won't even notice because that's an every morning routine for me.
> 
> Due to the irresponsible whims of doctors, I have gone cold turkey a few times from very high levels of multiple potent painkillers, taken as prescribed and never abused. I should add, the IBS-D only subsided when taking those high levels of two pain meds combined. As with kratom, the control of IBS came as a side effect of pain treatment.
> 
> I've had opiate withdrawals that seemed like they had become permanent, they lasted months, not days. I'm happy to say kratom is the only medication I'm taking, my pharmacists thought I died.
> 
> I should also add, I did not use kratom to kick pain meds, I had been off them four years, and floundering. Did I mention that the week I started kratom, I mowed all my lawn in the same day. First time in four years, a major improvement for me.


Ha! "My pharmacists thought I died" I'm crackin up over here GF. Love your posts.


----------



## Barney71

Wow, that's really looking worthwhile! I have read about Kratom some time ago already, but I have never really believed in opinions from random people in the internet, but as even people here vouch for it then I will definitely need to give it a try. From what I heard, Kratom has had already many different use, but I have never though it can be applied in this area as well. For example a friend of mine has been using it for treating his minor depression that he has been experiencing and it has really helped him, although he warned me that Kratom may be addictive and thus dangerous in a long-term use, so you need to be strong mentally and consequent about this.


----------



## minimalizer

Haven't tried yet, but make sure it's not laced by asking for proof of it being "independently" (3rd party) tested (lab results) for purity and potency etc. "after" coming into your country and an expiration date. Just like people expect with CBD oil, no different. Otherwise, could be laced with something that could make you fail a drug test and get you fired or not hired;One women, who bought it from a smoke shop, found it was laced with tramadol. Keep frozen after receiving and only use in tea form, capsule fiber part upsets some people's stomachs I've read. Also, it is very constipating so drink more water and increase fiber intake. Someone taking it medicinally would be the same as a chronic user, so keep doses low as possible and go off and back on it periodically. Very high quality kratom can be up to $17/oz, so I'm debating affordability, unless it's effective at a low dosage. Search thoroughly. My local smoke shop had three different brands, none of which had websites, and a couple had only facebook pages. Basically, no important information....You have to hold these stores/companies/vendors accountable. If the smoke shops gave a dang, they'd have a copy sent to them with their products from the manufacturers with that lab criteria mentioned above to show their customers Not just, "oh, our customers have told us they haven't had any failed drug tests." That's not lab proof. It could contain other things like mold, bacteria. So, demand accountability.


----------



## minimalizer

These might be useful:

An Association: https://www.americankratom.org/

A user guide:

http://www.ilovekratom.com/kratom-forum/the-kratom-users-guide-2015/1686-the-kratom-user-s-guide-2015

A conversion table: https://www.thekratomking.com/Articles.asp?ID=243


----------



## Green Floyd

That user guide is a good read. I read so much conflicting info around the web, it was confusing at first. I finally began to identify a consensus, and separated the wheat from the chaff.

From the guide posted above:

Some of the most commonly reported benefits are listed below.


Feeling more optimistic/happy
Pain relief
Increased energy-level
Enhanced communication skills
Enhanced motivation
Relief of depression
Lower blood pressure
Weight loss
Decreased anxiety
Lower blood sugars
Decreased hypertension
Decreased fatigue
Increased and extended energy
Antidiarrheal effects <------------------<< *This one right here!!!*
Increased mental acuity
Lower blood pressure


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd, glad the guide helps. Everyone:

I'm at just 3/4 "measured" tsp. (1.95g)/day of maeng da green kratom in tea form. I'm drinking half the tea in the AM and the other half in the PM. I started at 1/2 tsp, then 1 tsp yesterday with some nausea-so backed down to 3/4 tsp as mentioned. The nausea was happening when my stomach became empty after meals yesterday, not after I took the Kratom tea. My body is not use to my food going through just a little slower, but going at least 2 BMs/day instead of the usual 3/day. I'm on proton pump inhibitor from before the kratom, when colon was spasming and re-irritated an ulcer caused by years of IBS. I had tried a new food that didn't agree. Haven't tried new foods yet, but * I am in no pain from IBS* for days now, and feeling good about feeling good after 17 bad IBS years. I am going to try the maeng da red kratom for evenings, hoping it will be less energizing than my daytime green kratom, we'll see. I also will go off of it periodically, which is good with many herbs, so one doesn't become tolerant. Thank you Green Floyd!


----------



## Green Floyd

minimalizer said:


> Green Floyd, glad the guide helps. Everyone:
> 
> I'm at just 3/4 "measured" tsp. (1.95g)/day of maeng da green kratom in tea form. I'm drinking half the tea in the AM and the other half in the PM. I started at 1/2 tsp, then 1 tsp yesterday with some nausea-so backed down to 3/4 tsp as mentioned. The nausea was happening when my stomach became empty after meals yesterday, not after I took the Kratom tea. My body is not use to my food going through just a little slower, but going at least 2 BMs/day instead of the usual 3/day. I'm on proton pump inhibitor from before the kratom, when colon was spasming and re-irritated an ulcer caused by years of IBS. I had tried a new food that didn't agree. Haven't tried new foods yet, but * I am in no pain from IBS* for days now, and feeling good about feeling good after 17 bad IBS years. I am going to try the maeng da red kratom for evenings, hoping it will be less energizing than my daytime green kratom, we'll see. I also will go off of it periodically, which is good with many herbs, so one doesn't become tolerant. Thank you Green Floyd!


You're very welcome and thank you for the feedback! The more info we have, the better. I have so many other underlying ailments, it's hard for me to determine what is needed to control the IBS alone.

Just ordered a kilo of Red Bali, they're having a sale on kilos. I feel the red strains work best for me, I don't really need the higher stimulant effects of whites/greens. If I take the red too late in the evening, I'm up later than I want to be.

My friend still only takes it 3-4 days apart, 2tsp. But he doesn't have IBS, he's got nerve damage in his hands and neck, his thumbs were barely functioning, but he's doing well now. He's thanking me profusely every time I see him.


----------



## minimalizer

I am 126 lbs. at that total of 3/4 tsp/day btw. Ya, it isn't taking much just for IBS, but I have arthritis that has started over the last 5 yrs in my neck mainly, because of slipped disks from just a darn sm accident. Because of intestinal low grade inflammation though, I believe that is what hasn't helped the general body inflammatory reactions, including allergies. Might have to up the kratom to cover my other maladies.

Rather than making two kinds of kratom, I'm only starting and taking the red maeng da since last nite, and for the day and night today. I feel relaxed, but not so energetic like the green maeng da. Today dividing it 3X just to see if less nausea after meals, so far ok. I took it with ginger though this morning, yet feels it is not inhibited by it. I've read that some nausea can be because of your system getting use to it anyway, and to start low. Because of no spasming, food is not getting slowed down and fermenting, hence hardly as much gas and no irritation.

Yesterday I took it divided 2X and it lasted 6 hrs for IBS! Green Floyd, are you finding it dries you out at your higher dose? Bentyl and Elavil did more drying than helping my IBS. I'm glad I was only at 24mg of Elavil, to get off of it fairly easily. I was having bad dreams right after I'd fall asleep, and then wake right back up, awful. I noticed Eluxadoline affects MU opioid receptor and the addiction risk is low, but the efficacy rate is low and it can cause drowziness. I haven't been taking the IBgard. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Green Floyd

I've increased the sugar to 2 teaspoons, and doubled the amount of water to half a large coffee cup. More water lets you stir it better, sugar helps with taking smaller gulps, so the taste doesn't get to you. Previously, I was using a minimal amount of water to allow one big gulp to get it down, but then there was always clingons in the cup to rinse and take that 2nd or 3rd gulp.

Hi minimalizer,

I've not experienced any nausea, but obviously some may. That may go away once you find the dosage for you, or get used to it, hope so anyway. Your light weight may be a factor. I was 213# when I began, think I've lost a bit, but will know when I visit the doc again. (don't trust my scales)

I haven't had any dehydration, though I do grab a bottle of water after a dose just to wash it down and get rid of the slight aftertaste. I've actually cut back on the extra water I was consuming when I began kratom.

It's a nice Sunday here, taking my first day off work since Sept. 18. Temps have cooled from 90° and our drought was broken last night. It's an odd feeling, not having IBS-D. Where have I been all these years? Oh yes, that porcelain prison. I should round up an old toilet and smash it with a sledgehammer!


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd, sounds like CA drought..Try here in the hot part of AZ, waiting since June to get back to just dbl. digits again. Yup, I like October.

It is nice to not have the twitching and twainging of pain in the AM and every 2-3 hrs., no matter how quickly I'd try to get to the meal/snack sometimes. I don't feel soo vulnerable to emotions ruling the spasms, and am not worrying about the reflux caused by the spasming damaging what I healed upstairs all over again. Since I was taking methylcellulose soluble fiber and regulating movements, intestinal pain/trapped gas and painful reflux were the main issues. Didn't like the red maeng da Kratom as much as the green version. Too relaxing of the brain at the same dosage, might do just at night. Still only using 3/4 tsp powder simmered 15 min., adding back in ice cubes to cool down and filter, to bring back up water content to 12 oz and dividing into 6 oz 2X/day, plus drinking at least 8C water throughout day. Last night it lasted 8 nice hrs before taking the evening dose. Feeling better and getting more done in time for this nicer weather and upcoming holidays. Thing is, at the smaller dose, might not still be able to eat regular foods just yet. That's going to be a slow build up after 17 yrs.


----------



## Green Floyd

Spaghetti!

For some reason, spaghetti for dinner always meant the whole next day is dedicated to bathroom trips. All day long. I blamed the sauce, then I blamed the grain, but could always count on the bad effect.

Had a spaghetti dinner one evening this week, didn't have to visit the bathroom at all the next day. Even had baked spaghetti from the leftovers the following evening. No problem! I'm telling you folks, I really think I'm cured! If spaghetti or Taco Bell won't give me fits, I don't think anything can. Before now, it was routine to make 29 bathroom trips per day!

Almost got to try a few days without drinking my "dirt". I pulled a Mr.Bean and dumped all my remaining Red MD onto my shoes. Luckily the mailman delivered. I've found a plastic container to dip out of and the rest is stored in the freezer. The bags and short measuring spoons don't play well together.

My friend says he's been mixing his with tea. He warms the cold tea in the microwave and then mixes in the kratom. Said he doesn't have to add any sugar and he drinks it down with no problem. It still needs stirring to keep the kratom in suspension with the tea and it's still gritty, but it sounds like an option I'll be trying.


----------



## Candide

For more information on general effects of Kratom:






Don't forget to turn on subtitles if you don't know Dutch.


----------



## Green Floyd

Thanks for your post and video.

That first dose he took was more than my two daily doses combined, I would guess close to double. ... and then he takes another? whew!

He certainly knows nothing about taking a shot of moonshine.  Kratom is not a flavor to savor! (but sugar helps me a lot)

Note one of the first effects they mention ... antidiahrreal!

I've seen mention of "eye wobbles" around the web, but that happens at high dosage levels in people that are seeking to get high. I would say both his doses combined, fall into that category. I have heard of people that can't stop smiling after taking a strong dose. Have not experienced any of this myself.

My dose is 2.5 measuring teaspoons. I intend to keep it there so that I don't escalate into dependency, or at least delay that effect. My plan is, if I find myself needing more or wanting more, I will stop for as long as it takes. For now, I feel like I could skip a dose at any time and not feel that desire.


----------



## boris_badenoff

I just wanted to comment on your Kratom experience. I have had UC and IBS-D for many years. A couple of years ago I discovered Tianeptine, which has anti-anxiety properties but also stopped my IBS-D for a long while. I think Tianeptine and Kratom have an opiate effect on the gut, basically slowing things down like Viberzi does without the huge prescription cost. Eventually, I found out I had histamine intolerance issues and benadryl alone and a reasonable diet has kept me in complete remission for over a year. But I am glad to know of Kratom just in case I hit any rough patches.


----------



## rayan17

1.Is Kratom legal in nyc?
2.how can i get it?
3.Will it effect my driving?
4.How often do i have to take it?
Please help!I am in very bad position with ibs-d.


----------



## dekkalife

boris_badenoff said:


> I just wanted to comment on your Kratom experience. I have had UC and IBS-D for many years. A couple of years ago I discovered Tianeptine, which has anti-anxiety properties but also stopped my IBS-D for a long while. I think Tianeptine and Kratom have an opiate effect on the gut, basically slowing things down like Viberzi does without the huge prescription cost. Eventually, I found out I had histamine intolerance issues and benadryl alone and a reasonable diet has kept me in complete remission for over a year. But I am glad to know of Kratom just in case I hit any rough patches.


I'd never heard of Tianeptine before so I just did a quick search. Based on what I've read so far, I'm confused why this drug isn't available in most English speaking countries. It's an atypical antidepressant that is used for depression, anxiety, asthma and IBS. It's a μ-opioid receptor agonist like Imodium and Viberzi, has strong anxiolytic effects without sedation, and has similar efficacy to amitriptyline, yet has significantly less side effects. It apparently also produces analgesic effects, without the risk of tolerance of withdrawal.

What the hell? This drug sound great.


----------



## boris_badenoff

I did a lot of research on it and I honestly believe it is the best antidepressant out there with the least side effects. And the non time released version works the best for IBS-D.


----------



## Green Floyd

rayan17 said:


> 1.Is Kratom legal in nyc?
> 2.how can i get it?
> 3.Will it effect my driving?
> 4.How often do i have to take it?
> Please help!I am in very bad position with ibs-d.


1. Info I see today says, yes.

2. Suppliers can be found online. I can PM the address for the one I use if you would like. I would avoid the gas station and head shop kratom.

3. It could make you drowsy at certain dosage levels, red strains more so than others. Best to establish the correct dose and strain for you.

4. I'm taking it twice per day, due to my pain treatment. We (in this thread) are still looking to establish what dosage is needed to control IBS-D alone.

I would say try once per day for 3-4 days and see how it works for you. My friend takes it once every 4-5 days, only for pain in his hands and neck, he doesn't have IBS.

-------------------------------------------------

Boris Badenoff! Now there's a dude I haven't seen in a long, long time.


----------



## rayan17

@Green Floyd Thank you for the fast reply.Please message me the Supplier information and any information i need to know.


----------



## Hopeful Guy

Hi Green Floyd, i wrote this in another article an writing here as well:

Hi guys. This is what wikipedia says about Opioids:

*""Opioids* are substances that act on opioid receptors to produce morphine-like effects.[2] Medically they are primarily used for pain relief, including anesthesia.[3] Other medical uses include suppression of diarrhea, treating opioid use disorder, reversing opioid overdose, suppressing cough, and suppressing opioid induced constipation.[3] Extremely potent opioids such as carfentanil are only approved for veterinary use.[4] Opioids are also frequently used non-medically for their euphoric effects or to prevent withdrawal.[5]""

The website http://www.mitragyna.com/usage talks about Kratom as below:

""First let's take a quick look at how kratom works. Kratom contains a number of active components, so-called alkaloids, of which mitragynine is believed to be responsible for most of its effects. Mitragynine is an opioid agonist, meaning that it has an affinity for the opioid receptors in your brain. These receptors influence one's mood and anxiety. Mitragynine binds to these receptors and improves your mood and gives a euphoric-like feeling, just like opiates such as heroin and opium.""

Also goes on to say:

""In traditional medicine, the Thai people use kratom to treat diarrhea.""

Also read this article regarding similarities regarding Opioids and Loperamide (Imodium). https://www.theatlan...imodium/522195/

So yes there is evidence that Opioids, sames as Imodium, help to suppress diarrhea. But as a long term solution i would suggest to keep trying to find out the root cause of the problem.


----------



## minimalizer

Diamine Oxidase Enzyme (DAO) for those deficient. Benadryl increases DAO by appx. 17%? I take Benadryl often for my stomach and since I found years ago to have illium inflammation;So, I have that along with colon spasms, GERD/Reflux and now joint aches. Kratom works pretty good for IBS and when that is helped, other things subside.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> I'd never heard of Tianeptine before so I just did a quick search. Based on what I've read so far, I'm confused why this drug isn't available in most English speaking countries. It's an atypical antidepressant that is used for depression, anxiety, asthma and IBS. It's a μ-opioid receptor agonist like Imodium and Viberzi, has strong anxiolytic effects without sedation, and has similar efficacy to amitriptyline, yet has significantly less side effects. It apparently also produces analgesic effects, without the risk of tolerance of withdrawal.
> 
> What the hell? This drug sound great.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianeptine


----------



## minimalizer

boris_badenoff said:


> I just wanted to comment on your Kratom experience. I have had UC and IBS-D for many years. A couple of years ago I discovered Tianeptine, which has anti-anxiety properties but also stopped my IBS-D for a long while. I think Tianeptine and Kratom have an opiate effect on the gut, basically slowing things down like Viberzi does without the huge prescription cost. Eventually, I found out I had histamine intolerance issues and benadryl alone and a reasonable diet has kept me in complete remission for over a year. But I am glad to know of Kratom just in case I hit any rough patches.


Diamine Oxidase Enzyme (DAO) for those deficient to break down histamine, but expensive and was hard to get for a long while. Benadryl increases DAO by appx. 17%? I take Benadryl often for my stomach and since I was found years ago to have illium inflammation, found it helped there too I believe (somewhat). I can have that inflammation when gas really gets stuck from spasming and the GERD/Reflux and now joint aches. Kratom works pretty good for IBS and when that is helped, other things subside. Thanks so much for posting. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianeptine


----------



## Green Floyd

Well it's been 22 years and not one doctor has been able to find the cause of my IBS-D, always opting to attempt treatment of the symptoms, which has never worked. For now, I'll accept kratom as a long term solution, since it's working so well for me, and in so many ways.

What caused my IBS, I don't know and will probably never know. I was regular as clockwork, until the accident. I was on a farm tractor and was hit broadside by a large car traveling 50mph. I took a hard hit to my left side, which turned every color of the rainbow and then some. In three days I had double pneumonia. When I got back on my feet, I found I had IBS-D putting me in the restroom 29 times per day.


----------



## dekkalife

Green Floyd said:


> Well it's been 22 years and not one doctor has been able to find the cause of my IBS-D, always opting to attempt treatment of the symptoms, which has never worked. For now, I'll accept kratom as a long term solution, since it's working so well for me, and in so many ways.
> 
> What caused my IBS, I don't know and will probably never know. I was regular as clockwork, until the accident. I was on a farm tractor and was hit broadside by a large car traveling 50mph. I took a hard hit to my left side, which turned every color of the rainbow and then some. In three days I had double pneumonia. When I got back on my feet, I found I had IBS-D putting me in the restroom 29 times per day.


If it were bacterial pneumonia, your IBS could be the result of some presumably very strong antibiotics. At the same time, I'm sure there are many other things it could be.



Hopeful Guy said:


> So yes there is evidence that Opioids, sames as Imodium, help to suppress diarrhea. But as a long term solution i would suggest to keep trying to find out the root cause of the problem.


Treating the cause of any illness is preferable to masking symptoms, but at some point, if the cause can't be determined, people just need relief. I've had FMT which has so far helped, but there's no knowing that bacteria (or lack of) is the cause of my IBS.


----------



## Hopeful Guy

dekkalife said:


> If it were bacterial pneumonia, your IBS could be the result of some presumably very strong antibiotics. At the same time, I'm sure there are many other things it could be.
> 
> Treating the cause of any illness is preferable to masking symptoms, but at some point, if the cause can't be determined, people just need relief. I've had FMT which has so far helped, but there's no knowing that bacteria (or lack of) is the cause of my IBS.


yes true. anything that helps is worth pursuing.


----------



## ga-peach

I'm interested in learning more about Kratom. I did some Google searches and there are a few talking about how it worked for a few weeks, then they had worse diarrhea from it. Maybe it was too high of a dose.


----------



## rayan17

ga-peach said:


> I'm interested in learning more about Kratom. I did some Google searches and there are a few talking about how it worked for a few weeks, then they had worse diarrhea from it. Maybe it was too high of a dose.


----------



## minimalizer

ga-peach said:


> I'm interested in learning more about Kratom. I did some Google searches and there are a few talking about how it worked for a few weeks, then they had worse diarrhea from it. Maybe it was too high of a dose.


I make a simmered for 20 min. then filtered mang da green kratom tea out of it and it does NOT cause diarrhea. I've done a total 1.3g and 2g in 12-16oz water/day divided by 3x for at least 2 weeks. This lasts at least 6 hrs. Takes at least 30 min and before I eat mainly. I've even adjusted my calcium down. In my reading I've read about nausea, which I've experienced, until I adjusted my fiber up and that calcium down. I've also taken some ginger tea for a little nausea, for things moving slower. I am IBS-D (for 17 yrs.), so my upper GI track is not use to slower movement. I am in my 50s. I weigh 128 lbs. still, no immediate change. Search for any interactions, if you can find that information Don't get ultra enhanced kratom, which should be stated on container;Just try the basic kratom. Vein and stem removed kratom is going to be stronger too.


----------



## rayan17

I bought red Kratom online,its on the way.But from what i am reading is that green is better for morning and red makes you sleepy and all,and better for evening .My question is can i try red in the morning to see if its helping with my ibs-d before buying green?I dont want to spend another $25 on green kratom before finding out if it will help me or not.It doesnt matter if it makes me sleepy or not i just need to know if it will do any good with my ibs-d


----------



## rayan17

Green Floyd said:


> Well it's been 22 years and not one doctor has been able to find the cause of my IBS-D, always opting to attempt treatment of the symptoms, which has never worked. For now, I'll accept kratom as a long term solution, since it's working so well for me, and in so many ways.
> 
> What caused my IBS, I don't know and will probably never know. I was regular as clockwork, until the accident. I was on a farm tractor and was hit broadside by a large car traveling 50mph. I took a hard hit to my left side, which turned every color of the rainbow and then some. In three days I had double pneumonia. When I got back on my feet, I found I had IBS-D putting me in the restroom 29 times per day.


----------



## minimalizer

rayan17 said:


> I bought red Kratom online,its on the way.But from what i am reading is that green is better for morning and red makes you sleepy and all,and better for evening .My question is can i try red in the morning to see if its helping with my ibs-d before buying green?I dont want to spend another $25 on green kratom before finding out if it will help me or not.It doesnt matter if it makes me sleepy or not i just need to know if it will do any good with my ibs-d


I have both, but like the energy of the green mang da as long as I don't take it too late in the evening. The red (mang da) anyway worked the same as the green mang da for me, just drowzier. You can still use that red in the evening, if you go to the green for the earlier daytime. If people have anxiety, the green might be to jittery, so one can MIX it with the red kratom. BUT, just having no IBS solved my being more anxious. I haven't tried the red bali or other reds. There is enough alkaloids in the green to be effective for my IBS, which had been severe spasming, diarrhea and pain in the last 17 yrs. Just know, kratom can be constipating, so may need to adjust water, fiber... I'm going at least 2X/day, but I am not finding I need much. One thing I read is to not go above 5g (yet some go higher for other ailments) and go off it occasionally to keep from becoming tolerant. Best to increase by only

point .5g at a time, which is a lil less than 1/4 tsp (depends on which variety), a good rule for any thing tried-so start small. Who knows if you're allergic. This is anecdotal, so go low and slow at least.


----------



## minimalizer




----------



## rayan17

minimalizer said:


> I have both, but like the energy of the green mang da as long as I don't take it too late in the evening. The red (mang da) anyway worked the same as the green mang da for me, just drowzier. You can still use that red in the evening, if you go to the green for the earlier daytime. If people have anxiety, the green might be to jittery, so one can MIX it with the red kratom. BUT, just having no IBS solved my being more anxious. I haven't tried the red bali or other reds. There is enough alkaloids in the green to be effective for my IBS, which had been severe spasming, diarrhea and pain in the last 17 yrs. Just know, kratom can be constipating, so may need to adjust water, fiber... I'm going at least 2X/day, but I am not finding I need much. One thing I read is to not go above 5g (yet some go higher for other ailments) and go off it occasionally to keep from becoming tolerant. Best to increase by only
> point .5g at a time, which is a lil less than 1/4 tsp (depends on which variety), a good rule for any thing tried-so start small. Who knows if you're allergic. This is anecdotal, so go low and slow at least.


I only ordered RED MD.As soon i see any positive result i will order green.Do you still have that urgency like normal ibs-d patients do like you have to run to the bathroom right away or would you say you can go outside without having to worry about the bathroom after taking it?Please excuse me for too many questions its just i am so excited to hear people seeing positive results with Kratom,i want to know and hear more.


----------



## chloe may

*IBS-D is ruining my life*. This is my first post here and it would be much appreciated if someone could talk to me about it, as you might know yourself ibs is a taboo and me not speaking about it in real life has left me feeling very isolated and alone. I'm only 17 years old but I've suffered with ibs since I was 13. Recently its gotten a lot worse due to the stress of college work. Its got so bad I miss time off school and I ring in ill to work regularly, due to the fear of me having a ibs attack. I spend my mornings running to the toilet constantly also suffering panic attacks. I do not leave the house to new places as I do not know where there will be toilets. I hate constantly lying to friends and colleges on why I don't turn up to work and school anymore, I feel very alone.

I have been on a number of medication for ibs. Started on Buscopan which was no help, a lot. My other doctor tried to suggest a more herbal treatment due to my age. This was no help either. I am currently on lmodium and Mebeverine. Then I take beta blockers which helps for the anxiety that comes with ibs. I also go to counselling to deal with my ibs and anxiety of leaving the house.

I only eat one meal a day in hope it will help my symptoms. But I get very tired and loose all my energy when I don't eat. I have been stuck in this vicious circle for a while now and no one but me and my therapist knows about it. it saddens me that I'm 17 years old and I cannot live my life like my friends do. I just want some help before it gets even more out of hand.


----------



## minimalizer

Diarrhea is urgency to me. Two X/day bowel movements for me is not urgency. Problem "was" keeping things moving timely through without causing painful trapped gas, which can irritate and cause diarrhea. Emotional upset has caused me problems too, so red kratom can be used to relax one with that..


----------



## minimalizer

Interactions with medications or over the counter products with Kratom is vague on the internet, but might be with anti-depressants and blood pressure and especially, probably, pain meds like opioids (which it helps get off of), all of which I am not on. I'm watching how my body reacts, using kratom low and slowly titrating...Don't want to become tolerant of it, which is a possibility. Look for sites that list reviews of top kratom retailers (vendors), not just a recommendation of one retailer on a site;Some retailers sneak onto forums too. There is an American Kratom Association, but can't recommend retailer though. You HAVE to search this all out and take only enough to resolve IBS-D. I am only on 1/2 measuring tsp to maybe 3/4 measuring tsp per day. A "measuring" tsp is appx. 2.5g, depending on strain. Don't use too potent enhanced Kratom, just the basic kratom herb. De-veined/De-stemmed may be too potent too. The basic herb, including the vein and stem is what I'm using-which is mainly for sale. Got to go get some work done. PLEASE research and report back to us with URLs, thanks everyone. I'm hoping everyone has had everything else ruled out by a GI doctor and not self diagnosed and tried the usually meds prescribed before going to Kratom. If you just have occasional diarrhea and no pain or excessive gas, maybe it's a food intolerance (try full spectrum enzymes), food allergy or eating too much of a diarrhea causing food or taking an irritating supplement/herb. Try an elimination diet. If stress is causing problems, please reduce stress. Test these things before going to Kratom.


----------



## minimalizer

This was interesting from C&EN's Website comments on Kratom from a scientist-
Quote, "Jack Burn, PhD (June 8, 2016 6:03 PM):

I have used the herb kratom daily multiple times daily for over 6 years for pain control. This has allowed me to go from being unemployed to hold down a technically demanding full-time job.

I am (religious) & do not believe in taking substances for recreation.

I find kratom to be superior to NSAIDS or opiate/acetaminophen combinations. Today I take less (by half), not more than when I started.

Also, I find that taking larger amounts leads to very unpleasant side effects (nausea disphoria), perhaps suggesting that there is a complex mixture of compounds that provide a natural safety to this blessed herb.

I am concerned that this is being outlawed (ended up not being schedule 1'd in the U.S. after this post/my comment) without reasonable science to support it. I have seen no believable dangers reported in any peer-reviewed scientific research journals.

I do advocate proper safety in handling & sales. I am concerned about sales of concentrated/isolated kratom compounds until there is much more study.

In closing, I urge other like-minded scientists to speak their minds & help prevent an immoral nation-wide ban (again, wasn't/my comment).

PS: while I a don't advocate taking any substance for recreation,
I think all will agree that kratom much safer than high dose lopermide (Immodium anti-diarreal) use that is being reported by the FDA." End quote.


----------



## mellosphere

This thread has certainly caught my attention. If my FMT falls through, Ill be giving this a try.


----------



## rayan17

mellosphere said:


> This thread has certainly caught my attention. If my FMT falls through, Ill be giving this a try.


Please keep us updated on your FMT results .I will be trying that next.


----------



## Green Floyd

Coming up on three months, still a success. Still taking 2.5 measuring teaspoons, twice per day.

I have had a couple of days on which I've had two BMs in one day. This seems to coincide with a missed dose or longer intervals between doses, so I'm paying more attention to having regular times for doses. But I can still easily deal with going twice per day, because it is still under control and certainly better than 29x per day. As mentioned, everyone has an occasion when a certain food may cause this, so it doesn't equate to a relapse or failure of the treatment.

I saw two new doctors this week, and tried my luck at disclosing the use of kratom. Neither had heard of it, I even had to spell it for them, and both immediately looked it up. The first was very interested in what I could share about it, the second didn't say much except to say it's not illegal so go ahead. I expected a much different reaction, so I am pleasantly surprised. At this point, I would quit the doc before quitting kratom.

At three months, it sure looks like I'm getting my life and much of my health back!


----------



## Green Floyd

The friend that I introduced to kratom stopped by, he had driven the 20 miles to come to the grocery store and had forgotten to take his kratom at home, so wanted to use mine.

Last time I gave him any, it was 2.5 tsp. But he insisted that he's only taking 1/4 tsp every 3-4 days, so we had to re-measure, and away he went. I'll have to wait and see how that measured 1/4 tsp worked for him. He has a horrible memory and doesn't follow instructions well either. He's the one that made his friend ill by not measuring. He says he measures by eyeballing it, and I always tell him that's not scientific at all.

How can you get repeatable results if you're not consistent in measurements?!! Sometimes, I wonder .....


----------



## Green Floyd

I've also lost 14lbs since starting kratom. Weight loss is listed as a side effect or benefit, depending on your situation. I dropped from 213 to 199, which I'm happy to see. My BMI is listed as "healthy".

I'm eating about the same meals, with less snacking, but I've also been far more active than any time in the past 4-5 years.


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd said:


> Coming up on three months, still a success. Still taking 2.5 measuring teaspoons, twice per day.
> 
> I have had a couple of days on which I've had two BMs in one day. This seems to coincide with a missed dose or longer intervals between doses, so I'm paying more attention to having regular times for doses. But I can still easily deal with going twice per day, because it is still under control and certainly better than 29x per day. As mentioned, everyone has an occasion when a certain food may cause this, so it doesn't equate to a relapse or failure of the treatment.
> 
> I saw two new doctors this week, and tried my luck at disclosing the use of kratom. Neither had heard of it, I even had to spell it for them, and both immediately looked it up. The first was very interested in what I could share about it, the second didn't say much except to say it's not illegal so go ahead. I expected a much different reaction, so I am pleasantly surprised. At this point, I would quit the doc before quitting kratom.
> 
> At three months, it sure looks like I'm getting my life and much of my health back!


Hi glad you're doing well,

I'm going to chime in to mention that you're also using it to cover your fibromyalgia that someone new may not understand, so 2 x 2.5 measured teas/day is around 13g/day total, which is alot more than for just IBS. I've only needed at most just 2g/day total, which, with green mang da or red mang da that I've been using, is about 3/4 measured teaspoons total and I've been dividing it 3x/day. I don't want to go above 5g total/day, because don't want to become tolerant of it, per alot of things I've read. Either way, I will go off it occasionally for a couple days and use less dependable previous methods temporarily and then go back on kratom again, or I can do the switching around strains method.


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd said:


> The friend that I introduced to kratom stopped by, he had driven the 20 miles to come to the grocery store and had forgotten to take his kratom at home, so wanted to use mine.
> 
> Last time I gave him any, it was 2.5 tsp. But he insisted that he's only taking 1/4 tsp every 3-4 days, so we had to re-measure, and away he went. I'll have to wait and see how that measured 1/4 tsp worked for him. He has a horrible memory and doesn't follow instructions well either. He's the one that made his friend ill by not measuring. He says he measures by eyeballing it, and I always tell him that's not scientific at all.
> 
> How can you get repeatable results if you're not consistent in measurements?!! Sometimes, I wonder .....


Your friend isn't using it for IBS I think? Is that right? I'm surprised it works at such a small amount taken and only every 3-4 days for his other problem.


----------



## rayan17

I just received my red kratom.i am 27,weighs 123lbs.I dont have the scale,can anyone tell me if theres any other way i can measure it?


----------



## Green Floyd

Yes, I do remind people that send private messages that I'm also taking it for chronic pain.

Technically, it's 2 grams per measuring teaspoon, so 5 grams per dose for me, total of 10gr per day. I would recommend checking the weight from time to time, because moisture content will effect weight. So far, every weight check has been the same.

I'm not noticing any dependency yet, certainly nothing as bad as pain meds will be. People who are abusing it to get high report using 20gr or more per day, which is probably where addiction comes into play, or at least occurs much quicker.


----------



## Green Floyd

minimalizer said:


> Your friend isn't using it for IBS I think. Is that right? I'm surprised it works at such a small amount taken and only every 3-4 days for his other problem.


 Correct. He has problems with nerves in his hands with his thumbs not working, and has had neck surgery. He reports that he's fine with the kratom.

I kidded him and said it was placebo effect. But I'm waiting to see how that 1/4 tsp worked for him. He could be way off with his eyeballing measurements, he has been before. One day he used a butter knife to "measure" his dosage. Never a dull moment though!


----------



## Green Floyd

rayan17 said:


> I just received my red kratom.i am 27,weighs 123lbs.I dont have the scale,can anyone tell me if theres any other way i can measure it?


 You got 123lbs of kratom? Can I have some? Just kiddin', a typo I'm sure.

I would say if you used my supplier, just use a leveled measuring teaspoon, and you'll be fine. So far they've been very consistent with moisture content and weight.

I'm now thinking volume may be more important than weight anyway. So a measured teaspoon etc. should be fine. If you have a 2gr measured teaspoon of kratom, add one full gram of water, you still have the same amount of kratom. But the weight does provide a way to compare with reported dosages we find around the internet.


----------



## minimalizer

minimalizer said:


> These might be useful:
> 
> An Association: https://www.americankratom.org/
> 
> A user guide:
> 
> http://www.ilovekratom.com/kratom-forum/the-kratom-users-guide-2015/1686-the-kratom-user-s-guide-2015
> 
> A conversion table: https://www.thekratomking.com/Articles.asp?ID=243


See the above conversion table for grams in measuring with spoons, if needed. If it does NOT include the stem and vein, extracts of enhanced versions, those won't work with this conversion table. Please only use this table for basic kratom that includes stem and vein.


----------



## rayan17

Green Floyd said:


> You got 123lbs of kratom? Can I have some? Just kiddin', a typo I'm sure.
> 
> I would say if you used my supplier, just use a leveled measuring teaspoon, and you'll be fine. So far they've been very consistent with moisture content and weight.
> 
> I'm now thinking volume may be more important than weight anyway. So a measured teaspoon etc. should be fine. If you have a 2gr measured teaspoon of kratom, add one full gram of water, you still have the same amount of kratom. But the weight does provide a way to compare with reported dosages we find around the internet.


123 was my weight.I am a skinny guy lol Thank you for all you are doing.I just had my first kratom,1 tea spoon,will slowly go up if needed.I will keep you all updated on the result.I dont know why people were complaining so much about the taste,i just tried with warm water and it tasted fine,bit like tea leaves.


----------



## minimalizer

I'm *only* needing, at most, 3/4 measured tsp (2g) *PER DAY* of green mang da kratom with 16oz of water simmered for 20 min and filtered, *the traditional way* I've read, divided 3X/day 30 min before meals for my 127 lbs of weight. Then started making 3 days worth at a time. That is *ALL* I've needed for IBS-D. Using more than 5g/day, if don't need to, is more expensive and builds up a tolerance. Then would have to use more to get the same effect. This is from sources both pro and con.


----------



## minimalizer

chloe may said:


> *IBS-D is ruining my life*. This is my first post here and it would be much appreciated if someone could talk to me about it, as you might know yourself ibs is a taboo and me not speaking about it in real life has left me feeling very isolated and alone. I'm only 17 years old but I've suffered with ibs since I was 13. Recently its gotten a lot worse due to the stress of college work. Its got so bad I miss time off school and I ring in ill to work regularly, due to the fear of me having a ibs attack. I spend my mornings running to the toilet constantly also suffering panic attacks. I do not leave the house to new places as I do not know where there will be toilets. I hate constantly lying to friends and colleges on why I don't turn up to work and school anymore, I feel very alone.
> 
> I have been on a number of medication for ibs. Started on Buscopan which was no help, a lot. My other doctor tried to suggest a more herbal treatment due to my age. This was no help either. I am currently on lmodium and Mebeverine. Then I take beta blockers which helps for the anxiety that comes with ibs. I also go to counselling to deal with my ibs and anxiety of leaving the house.
> 
> I only eat one meal a day in hope it will help my symptoms. But I get very tired and loose all my energy when I don't eat. I have been stuck in this vicious circle for a while now and no one but me and my therapist knows about it. it saddens me that I'm 17 years old and I cannot live my life like my friends do. I just want some help before it gets even more out of hand.


Your health profile or here doesn't say anything about diet or pain. Do a comprehensive food allergy panel maybe. A GI doctor does Rome Criteria testing to rule other things before coming to an IBS diagnosis. Part of the testing includes a colonoscopy or further up into the sm intestine endoscopy, but I did tell them I had pain. For IBS you definitely eat smaller, more frequently and well chewed meals with snacks in between, not just one meal/day, which can make things worse. Plus, your blood sugar is going down without enough food. I've even done a full spectrum enzyme to see if it helps a food intolerance, which is different from a food allergy. Have this sent to your e-mail and see if anything looks familiar with what's been happening (Don't do the gassy foods until later though.) Best to you: http://www.helpforibs.com/diet/cheatsheet.asp


----------



## ga-peach

Thank you for the information! I just ordered a sampler pack of 5 strains. I'll let you know how it goes. 😀


----------



## Green Floyd

rayan17 said:


> 123 was my weight.I am a skinny guy lol Thank you for all you are doing.I just had my first kratom,1 tea spoon,will slowly go up if needed.I will keep you all updated on the result.I dont know why people were complaining so much about the taste,i just tried with warm water and it tasted fine,bit like tea leaves.


Looking forward to seeing feedback from you and Ga Peach. ... or anyone that tries this. Good, bad, or ugly, I want to hear.

The green and white is a bit more bitter than red. But you're right, at first I also thought the red was like a weak, unsweetened tea. I'm stuck on using sugar though now.

Saw one person do the toss 'n wash, he said he'd never do that again, but some people do take it that way. Toss 'n wash is putting it into your mouth dry, with a spoon, then chugging some water. The texture alone must be hideous, having gulped some that wasn't quite mixed well, it must feel like a mouth full of raw oysters.


----------



## minimalizer

There can be low grade inflammation with IBS and also with upper GI track gerd/reflux, so you might want to filter the kratom after simmering it so there is no irritation from the rough insoluble plant fiber.


----------



## rayan17

Green Floyd said:


> Looking forward to seeing feedback from you and Ga Peach. ... or anyone that tries this. Good, bad, or ugly, I want to hear.
> 
> The green and white is a bit more bitter than red. But you're right, at first I also thought the red was like a weak, unsweetened tea. I'm stuck on using sugar though now.
> 
> Saw one person do the toss 'n wash, he said he'd never do that again, but some people do take it that way. Toss 'n wash is putting it into your mouth dry, with a spoon, then chugging some water. The texture alone must be hideous, having gulped some that wasn't quite mixed well, it must feel like a mouth full of raw oysters.


I am on my third day and i tried 1 teaspoon everyday.Feedback is all positive.i usually have to go 5,6 times everday,on a bad day 12-15 times.But after i tried my first dosage which was saturday noon i didnt have to go once that day.Then on sunday i took it in the morning,whole day was really good then had to go in the evening 2,3 times,thats manly because Kratom lots its effect by then.For now i am going with 1 teaspoon in the morning,but soon i will try one in the evening as well.Anyone who has tried everything like me starting from accupanture to every single medicine exists for ibs-d without any help,Try kratom.I will keep you all updated on the results.If you have any questions please ask.Thank you!


----------



## ga-peach

Rayan17, that's great news! I can't wait to get mine, it shipped today. 😀


----------



## Green Floyd

Thanks rayan17, happy to hear it's working for you!


----------



## minimalizer

About 3 weeks now. Settled on the 3/4 *"measuring"* tsp. total/day ("divided" 3x/day 30 min before meals) simmered in 12 oz water 20 min. (add water back up to 12 oz with ice to cool) tea-strained, but only 1/2 of it green mang da kratom and 1/2 of it red mang da kratom. All green is too hyper for me and can't concentrate enough on all red.


----------



## minimalizer

rayan17 said:


> I am on my third day and i tried 1 teaspoon everyday.Feedback is all positive.i usually have to go 5,6 times everday,on a bad day 12-15 times.But after i tried my first dosage which was saturday noon i didnt have to go once that day.Then on sunday i took it in the morning,whole day was really good then had to go in the evening 2,3 times,thats manly because Kratom lots its effect by then.For now i am going with 1 teaspoon in the morning,but soon i will try one in the evening as well.Anyone who has tried everything like me starting from accupanture to every single medicine exists for ibs-d without any help,Try kratom.I will keep you all updated on the results.If you have any questions please ask.Thank you!


"Measuring" tsp? I go 2X/day by using it 30 min before ea meal. Going 2X instead on 1X helps prevent excess painful gas for me.


----------



## rayan17

minimalizer said:


> "Measuring" tsp? I go 2X/day by using it 30 min before ea meal. Going 2X instead on 1X helps prevent excess painful gas for me.


 not measuring,just regular tsp.I just got measuring one so from now on i will do that.I cant explain how happy i am with Kratom.Lets put it this way, i was scared to go to the supermarket that was 5 mins walk from my house,now today i am thinking of going to the Manhattan Halloween parade which is hour away from my place in train.If this continues to work like its working now i will get my life back!


----------



## rayan17

ga-peach said:


> Rayan17, that's great news! I can't wait to get mine, it shipped today. &#128512;


 i hope it works like the way its working for me and everyone else who are suffering with ibs


----------



## dekkalife

I ordered some Kratom last week which arrived yesterday. I am going to try some tonight, maybe about an hour before dinner. I'm thinking of starting on either 1/4 or 1/2 measuring tsp. Just a reminder to anyone like me about to try it, a regular tsp is much bigger than a measuring tsp.

I usually take an Imodium an hour before dinner, which I will skip. Does anyone here notice an improvement with Kratom over Imodium?


----------



## rayan17

dekkalife said:


> I ordered some Kratom last week which arrived yesterday. I am going to try some tonight, maybe about an hour before dinner. I'm thinking of starting on either 1/4 or 1/2 measuring tsp. Just a reminder to anyone like me about to try it, a regular tsp is much bigger than a measuring tsp.
> 
> I usually take an Imodium an hour before dinner, which I will skip. Does anyone here notice an improvement with Kratom over Imodium?


Yes huge!improvement with Kratom over Immodium,With Immodium i felt bloated and felt like it was just stopping the inevitable.With kratom you feel much more relaxed,and constantly not have to worry about where the restroom is,you know like how we used to feel before this curse happened.I wouldnt say you will feel completely like a normal but this is the best i have felt in my 7 years of ibs.


----------



## Frenchneedyou

M



rayan17 said:


> Yes huge!improvement with Kratom over Immodium,With Immodium i felt bloated and felt like it was just stopping the inevitable.With kratom you feel much more relaxed,and constantly not have to worry about where the restroom is,you know like how we used to feel before this curse happened.I wouldnt say you will feel completely like a normal but this is the best i have felt in my 7 years of ibs.


My kratom is coming out tomorrow or in two days.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> I ordered some Kratom last week which arrived yesterday. I am going to try some tonight, maybe about an hour before dinner. I'm thinking of starting on either 1/4 or 1/2 measuring tsp. Just a reminder to anyone like me about to try it, a regular tsp is much bigger than a measuring tsp.
> 
> I usually take an Imodium an hour before dinner, which I will skip. Does anyone here notice an improvement with Kratom over Imodium?


Yes, "just slowing things down would cause gas build up," but not with kratom;I've read it has antibiotic property;Wondering if it is anti-fungal? I find to deal with emotional upset, I need to take now the* full *measuring tsp 2.9g appx with the 1/2 mang da green mixed with the 1/2 mang da red (again, not to energetic and not to drowzy) in 12 oz of simmered 20 min. filtered tea divided 3X/day, 2.9g total/day only. Staying below the safer 5g/day so not to build tolerance.


----------



## ga-peach

My sampler pack arrived yesterday. The first one I tried was Bali Gold.
Boiled 1tsp in 16oz water, for 15 min, then strained through a coffee filter. I drank 8oz on an empty stomach at 6:00pm....it was too much. I'm 5'4", 143 lbs. After 2 hours I felt buzzed and a little queasy. I ate a burger Patty and it settled down, then wore off within an hour.

This morning I used 3/4 tsp of Green Maeng Da (MD) in 16 oz water, and only drank 4oz...so, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Frenchneedyou

Hi, can i just put some tsp in water and drink it directly ? without filtering anything?


----------



## ga-peach

Frenchneedyou said:


> Hi, can i just put some tsp in water and drink it directly ? without filtering anything?


Yes, you can. I'm just taking it very easy until I figure out how it's going to affect me, so I wanted to boil and strain it.

C/P from kratomiq.com

Toss n Wash: Again, this is the simplest, quickest way to get Kratom in your system and the method I typically use. I measure out the amount I need into a glass, gently tip the powder into my mouth, swill it around then swallow. Some people use a teaspoon to scoop it into their mouth and you can split it into as many mouthfuls as you prefer (i.e. not the whole amount at once). See my tips for Toss n Washing Kratom to learn how do it without throwing up.

Make a Tea: This is another popular method that Ive already mentioned. You boil up the powder with some water for 30 minutes or so, let it sit, then strain off the liquid. Some people feel this results in better and more consistent effects but its obviously more time consuming to produce. The taste isnt too bad and you can drink it hot or cold. Its quite nice chilled actually.

Add to Yoghurt: Another option that I havent actually tried personally but some people recommend, is to add the powder to some yoghurt. Use a fruit flavored one as the goal is to mask the taste of the powder (its not particularly nice)! The reason I dont do this is that its actually better to take Kratom on an empty stomach (see below) and this would be negating that fact. Personally, I try to get the process over with as quickly as possible rather than tasting the powder any longer than I have to, but many people swear by this approach.


----------



## Green Floyd

I have decreased my dose by 1/2 tsp. Previously taking 2.5 tsp, now just 2 tsp. Since I'm using only Red Bali, I began to feel a bit doped up. Not a lot, but enough to signal that I should cut back. Wasn't sleepy or anything, but just kind of blah feeling. I need to get green for my morning dose.

No bouts of D at all, I'm eating anything I choose, even ice cream now! No pain either.

I'm still just mixing mine in a cup of hot water, with sugar.


----------



## rayan17

Frenchneedyou said:


> Hi, can i just put some tsp in water and drink it directly ? without filtering anything?


I am using just Red MD now. just ordered green one yesterday.I just use warm tap water,mix kratom in a glass and drink it.Start with small and then slowly go up to see what works best for you.Theres no fixed amount that will work for everyone,though i am going with one regular tsp and its working for me very well.I would recommend filtering and everything others are recommending,safer the better.


----------



## Frenchneedyou

thx


----------



## minimalizer

Using a coated deep pan, I simmer for around 20 min. 1 meas. tsp. with 16 oz water, then cool with 4 ice cubes, to 12 oz mark, then filter with a "fine" sieve. I divide into 3X/day, 30 min or more before meals. It can last each time at the most for 6 hrs. Test, then make a few days worth at a time. Leaving the gritty plant matter that is insoluble in it can irritate low grade inflammation, and cause some some spasming, overriding your efforts.


----------



## dekkalife

I've read that making kratom into tea causes it to be more stimulating than the toss 'n wash method. Has anyone noticed this?

Also, I'm a little skeptical whether rotating strains really impacts tolerance at all. I've read from a few sources that all kratom strains contain almost identical active constituents, in varying concentrations, and that rotating strains will not reduce tolerance.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> I've read that making kratom into tea causes it to be more stimulating than the toss 'n wash method. Has anyone noticed this?
> 
> Also, I'm a little skeptical whether rotating strains really impacts tolerance at all. I've read from a few sources that all kratom strains contain almost identical active constituents, in varying concentrations, and that rotating strains will not reduce tolerance.


I've only read so far the term stimulating used to differentiate between the strains' effects, especially the white kratom making one too jittery. Also read that the tea releases more alkaloids and is especially more bio-available if (acidic) lemon juice is added and maybe some stevia,? instead of sugar to make it more palatable. I wouldn't intake the insoluble grit for sensitive IBS, so used in tea form. The rotation of strains suggestion could be to get people to try all of them, a selling point;But, trying different strains can help in deciding which works better.


----------



## rayan17

How do you all store your kratom?I feel like mines not working as well it was working first 2,3 days and i think it has something to do with how i stored them.I put in a plain plastic box and put it in the room temperature .Weather is kind of chilly here, didnt think i would need to put them in freezer.Any suggestion,advice?


----------



## dekkalife

minimalizer said:


> I've only read so far the term stimulating used to differentiate between the strains' effects, especially the white kratom making one too jittery. Also read that the tea releases more alkaloids and is especially more bio-available if (acidic) lemon juice is added and maybe some stevia,? instead of sugar to make it more palatable. I wouldn't intake the insoluble grit for sensitive IBS, so used in tea form. The rotation of strains suggestion could be to get people to try all of them, a selling point;But, trying different strains can help in deciding which works better.


Yeah, I suspect the rotation claim could be more about sales than anything else.

I sometimes have some nausea with my IBS. Will a low dose of kratom likely make the nausea worse, or is that mainly with high doses?


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> Yeah, I suspect the rotation claim could be more about sales than anything else.
> 
> I sometimes have some nausea with my IBS. Will a low dose of kratom likely make the nausea worse, or is that mainly with high dose.


Some on Reddit thought the gritty plant matter un-sieved caused nausea, but I've read on a website that you get use to it period, so probably after a brief time-after, if needed, each increase, and so less nausea maybe. When something slows down bowel movements, especially if you aren't use to slowing down, you can get nauseated too;Try drinking it with ginger tea like I did, then just the kratom later maybe, or just make the tea with more water. Divide it and drink 30 min. before each meal. If you guys think making the tea is tedious, make it for 3 days at a time, or more. I wouldn't think freezing the tea in bulk would affect it either, if you can freeze it dry as it is to preserve it.


----------



## minimalizer

rayan17 said:


> How do you all store your kratom?I feel like mines not working as well it was working first 2,3 days and i think it has something to do with how i stored them.I put in a plain plastic box and put it in the room temperature .Weather is kind of chilly here, didnt think i would need to put them in freezer.Any suggestion,advice?


Hey, mines not working as good, even after I upped it 1/4 meas. tsp. before daring to eat something with more insoluble fiber, then some emotional upset monkey wrench as well.

Probably hasn't affected it so soon after getting it. But in the long run, freezing is best, in an air tight container for sure;The thicker freezer zip bags fit in the freezer nicely and you can see through them. I like marking them with the erasable type pen (on the white labeling area), seems to not wear off like permanent markers do.


----------



## Green Floyd

Haven't experienced any nausea myself.

When I was getting the smaller amounts, 1oz - 2.5oz, I just kept it in the store bags on the kitchen counter. I've read that light and heat extreme isn't good in storage. But the small bags are blacked out, just need to be sure the ziploc is closed, and room temp is probably fine. My coffee stays in the fridge though.

A kilo comes in a clear vacuum sealed bag, so I filled a plastic screw-top bowl and put the remainder in the vacuum bag, into a ziploc freezer bag. I also filled two 2.5oz bags leftover from previous orders. It's all in the single ziploc in the freezer. The bowl stays on the counter, and it makes it much easier to dispense than dipping out of the little ziplocs. The giant pleat in the bottom of the store bags is a pita too.

I need to put some effort into making tea. Want to see how it works and maybe make it more portable to take with me. Took a long bike ride today and 50 miles from home I was wishing I had some tea with me. Had a lot of muscle cramps and pain, got my dirt and doing better now.


----------



## dekkalife

So I gave Kratom a go last night, with positive results.

I simmered 1/4 measuring tsp of Red Borneo in 1 1/2 cups of water, with some freshly ground ginger for about 30 minutes. I also added a tablespoon of sugar. Surprisingly, I thought it tasted really nice! My only difficulty was straining it. The fibers went straight through my sieve, so I had to use a muslin cloth. Doubled over, it didn't strain through, single layer and too much fell through. Ugh. I ended up straining it through the single layer about 5 or 6 times, but there was still some fiber in there. How do you guys go with the straining? Would a coffee filter work better?

1/4 tsp seemed to be at least as effective as 2mg of loperamide for me. I also found it to be relaxing, but not in a sedative or sleep inducing way.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> So I gave Kratom a go last night, with positive results.
> 
> I simmered 1/4 measuring tsp of Red Borneo in 1 1/2 cups of water, with some freshly ground ginger for about 30 minutes. I also added a tablespoon of sugar. Surprisingly, I thought it tasted really nice! My only difficulty was straining it. The fibers went straight through my sieve, so I had to use a muslin cloth. Doubled over, it didn't strain through, single layer and too much fell through. Ugh. I ended up straining it through the single layer about 5 or 6 times, but there was still some fiber in there. How do you guys go with the straining? Would a coffee filter work better?
> 
> 1/4 tsp seemed to be at least as effective as 2mg of loperamide for me. I also found it to be relaxing, but not in a sedative or sleep inducing way.


Thank you so much for the feed back. I'm going to try a fine nylon stocking for sieving, maybe even doubled and fit into a funnel over my small portable plastic measurable cup with a lid/spout. I thought of a coffee filter, but a nylon would not absorb any of the moisture/tea, plus is re-usable. That gritty plant fiber is like fine sand...Just have to make sure I've cooled down the tea enough with those ice cubes first, nylon melts.. I'm at 1 1/4 meas. tsp. total of half green and a little more of the red mang da kratom part of it. At that amount because I want to try some more insoluble fiber in my diet without spasming, but not too much: A few days ago, when I was at just the 1 meas. tsp. kratom/day total (divided by 3X/day), I had 1/2 only of a whole grain corn tortilla at the end of the meal, (even after my soluble fiber methylcellulose caps right before-eating more soluble fiber food on the plate), only to be followed by horrible spasming the next morning, right after it went through and out the colon, and couldn't stand up right for the rest of the day, but lesser pain the following day. I follow a rotation diet repeating every 4th day, so nothing else was changed, and after 17 yrs I know my colon does not like insoluble fiber. It sent horrific spasms upward causing terrible reflux. Took 3 days total to calm my system down, absolutely horrific. So, that's why I increased the kratom, but don't think I'll ever be able to do whole grains, except maybe a little cooked oat or quinoa. I don't feel things getting up into the blood stream (leaky gut) like I use to, making me dizzy and skin tingling and feeling "off." BTW, read that kratom is antifungal and antibacterial, so take away from probios. Wish they had even more info on it. Once you find your dosage everyone, then you can make a few days at a time, hoping the potency stays the same?


----------



## rayan17

minimalizer said:


> Thank you so much for the feed back. I'm going to try a fine nylon stocking for sieving, maybe even doubled and fit into a funnel over my small portable plastic measurable cup with a lid/spout. I thought of a coffee filter, but a nylon would not absorb any of the moisture/tea, plus is re-usable. That gritty plant fiber is like fine sand...Just have to make sure I've cooled down the tea enough with those ice cubes first, nylon melts.. I'm at 1 1/4 meas. tsp. total of half green and a little more of the red mang da kratom part of it. At that amount because I want to try some more insoluble fiber in my diet without spasming, but not too much: A few days ago, when I was at just the 1 meas. tsp. kratom/day total (divided by 3X/day), I had 1/2 only of a whole grain corn tortilla at the end of the meal, (even after my soluble fiber methylcellulose caps right before-eating more soluble fiber food on the plate), only to be followed by horrible spasming the next morning, right after it went through and out the colon, and couldn't stand up right for the rest of the day, but lesser pain the following day. I follow a rotation diet repeating every 4th day, so nothing else was changed, and after 17 yrs I know my colon does not like insoluble fiber. It sent horrific spasms upward causing terrible reflux. Took 3 days total to calm my system down, absolutely horrific. So, that's why I increased the kratom, but don't think I'll ever be able to do whole grains, except maybe a little cooked oat or quinoa. I don't feel things getting up into the blood stream (leaky gut) like I use to, making me dizzy and skin tingling and feeling "off." BTW, read that kratom is antifungal and antibacterial, so take away from probios. Wish they had even more info on it. Once you find your dosage everyone, then you can make a few days at a time, hoping the potency stays the same?


Can you please dm me your supplier?I have one,want to compare with yours.


----------



## dekkalife

So I've used Kratom three nights in a row, followed by a few nights of Imodium instead. The Kratom, in my experience, seems to be more effective. I have been experiencing some nausea for the past week or so, but it started before I began the Kratom. I don't really know what has caused it, but perhaps it's the probiotic I was taking that contained stevia. I ran out of the probiotic a few days ago, and the nausea has stopped today.

I'm thinking of doing a full switch tomorrow to Kratom twice daily, and removing the Imodium all together, to see how that goes. *How is everyone here been taking their Kratom?* I've been taking it as a tea, but I've read on a few others sites that some people actually have better IBS benefits from the toss and wash method (though this seems counter-intuitive to me as I'm sure it's probably just insoluble fibre)

*Also, for those dosing in the morning, do you find reds too sedating?* I've only got red borneo and red bentuangie at the moment, and they do make me feel relaxed and couchy, however I don't know if that's partly because I've been taking them in the evening when I would be settling in at home anyway. Please share your experience!


----------



## Green Floyd

I had no luck with a probiotic at all. It made the D worse, unpredictable, and unmanageable. I thought going 29x per day was bad, but it was worse with a probiotic.

I'd say what I'm doing is as close as you get to toss n wash without actually doing it. Stirred vigorously with sugar in a cup of hot water, then chugged.

I'm using only Red Bali currently, I don't get as much energy boost as with green, but I'm still active all day, not snoozing. I drive, run heavy equipment, climb ladders, etc.

Three month update - Still doing great, 2tsp twice per day, 2.5 tsp on evenings when I'm really hurting with the muscle problems.


----------



## dekkalife

So you don't find ingesting the fibre to cause any stomach problems? And do you take your first dose on an empty stomach, or with food? I usually take my Imodium an hour before breakfast, so I'm trying to figure out if I should do the same with Kratom, or if the fibre will cause diarrhea on an empty stomach.

And hows your diet on Kratom? Have you been able to eat freely, or do you still have to be cautious?


----------



## Frenchneedyou

I think he said he can eat like what ever he wants.

And he take it like 30mn before eating.


----------



## Green Floyd

Lately, I just take it when I have time or when I remember it. Mornings, I'll take it after my coffee and I've been skipping breakfast. Cut my coffee back to one large cup. Evenings, I may take it just before dinner, or just after, it doesn't seem to matter or have any ill effect. Sometimes I'll get the evening dose right as dinner is ready, I used to be concerned about it, but found it makes no difference, for me at least.

Been eating anything I want, foods that used to bother me a lot, do not anymore. I think maybe caramel topping on vanilla ice cream may have given me a mild bit of discomfort, but it doesn't happen every time. Spaghetti used to keep me in the bathroom all the next day, that doesn't happen now. Same with Taco Bell, though I don't go there much, not one of my favorites.

Most of the postings I've seen on the web about taking it on an empty stomach, are from people who say they taking it to be high, and taking larger amounts. I think that dosage is around 10 grams at one time, way more than I'm willing to take.


----------



## minimalizer

Started for pain mainly: At total per day of 1 meas. tsp (3.25g) mangda green and red, sieved from tea, divided 3X/day 30 min before eating and as usual 2 soluble fiber supplement/caplets right before usual soluble fiber foods mainly meals and having perfect 2 BMs/day. Was doing great, until I ate 1/2 of "in"soluble corn tortilla at the end of a meal. I can eat soluble corn grits and crispex cereal just fine. It's taken the whole week to calm the terrible grating pain down/deflame. I had to take the IBgard along with Kratom, even after increasing Kratom to 1 1/4 meas tsp, just to calm things down. IBgard works fairly good. But, additionally looking into Melatonin, which I just started a new topic about, referencing what a man on an old forum, who's well versed in studying up, has experience with.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> So you don't find ingesting the fibre to cause any stomach problems? And do you take your first dose on an empty stomach, or with food? I usually take my Imodium an hour before breakfast, so I'm trying to figure out if I should do the same with Kratom, or if the fibre will cause diarrhea on an empty stomach.
> 
> And hows your diet on Kratom? Have you been able to eat freely, or do you still have to be cautious?


Started for pain mainly a mo. ago: Titrated to total each day of 1 meas. tsp (2.6g) mangda green and red, sieved from tea, divided 3X/day 30 min before eating and as usual 2 soluble fiber supplement/caplets right before usual soluble fiber foods mainly meals and having perfect 2 BMs/day. Was doing great, until I ate 1/2 of "in"soluble corn tortilla at the end of a meal. I can eat soluble corn grits and crispex cereal just fine. It's taken the whole week to calm the terrible grating pain down/deflame. I had to take the IBgard along with Kratom, even after increasing Kratom to 1 1/4 meas tsp, just to calm things down. IBgard works fairly good. But, additionally looking into Melatonin, which I just started a new topic about, referencing what a man on an old forum, who's well versed in studying up, has experience with.


----------



## dekkalife

Just to confirm minimalizer, you're taking a total of 3tsp a day?


----------



## rayan17

Has anyone read this new warning FDA sent nbc published today?Should i be concerned?Its just been 2 weeks i have started using kratom.
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/kratom-products-can-kill-you-fda-says-n820801


----------



## dekkalife

rayan17 said:


> Has anyone read this new warning FDA sent nbc published today?Should i be concerned?Its just been 2 weeks i have started using kratom.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/kratom-products-can-kill-you-fda-says-n820801


Seems ridiculous. They headline with "Kratom Products Can Kill You, FDA Says", then proceed to say "The FDA is aware of reports of 36 deaths associated with the use of *kratom-containing* products". What were the other contents?


----------



## Green Floyd

Oh here we go. There's so much bs in that article, and the FDA.

Is there any evidence backed by sound science that immodium works? It has the potential for abuse. Why doesn't the FDA attack it? Oh, it's patented, that's why.

Hydrocodone being mixed into kratom and being sold? I have serious doubts about that claim. It should be a crime for a federal agency to lie to the taxpayers. But actually, since Smith/Mundt was repealed by the previous administration, propaganda against the American public by it's government is now fully legal. Hence, fake news.

Water can kill you. Air can kill you. Baked beans can definitely kill you. Down filled pillows can kill you. Fluffy bunny slippers can kill you. See how that works?

I really hoped I wouldn't have to become an activist. Here's hoping this is a feeble attempt to justify their paychecks and bribes from their masters.


----------



## AZGuy

Looks like the gov't is cracking down on it too on this new war on opioids. So I doubt it will be as easily or legally available.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fda-kratom-regulation_us_5a0b465be4b00a6eece4c9e0


----------



## bushja1

Yeah, I think this is just another over reaction to the Opioid epidemic. By the way, what is the recommended amount to start out with? Also, if I don't want the hassle of making a tea can I just mix some in orange juice or the like and drink it?


----------



## dekkalife

bushja1 said:


> Yeah, I think this is just another over reaction to the Opioid epidemic. By the way, what is the recommended amount to start out with? Also, if I don't want the hassle of making a tea can I just mix some in orange juice or the like and drink it?


I started with 1/4 measured tsp, then moved up to 1/2, and again to 3/4. You can mix it with orange juice, however, the tea works better for some people as the kratom fibres are insoluble and can cause irritation.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> Just to confirm minimalizer, you're taking a total of 3tsp a day?


Sorry, my bad, I corrected it to say 1 meas. tsp. divided 3X/day, and is definitely in sieved tea form.


----------



## rayan17

Has anyone else got the itching problem after using kratom?Another question is Did any of you try stop using Kratom for a 5-7 days to see if you have any withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## dekkalife

rayan17 said:


> Has anyone else got the itching problem after using kratom?Another question is Did any of you try stop using Kratom for a 5-7 days to see if you have any withdrawal symptoms?


I didn't notice any itching while using Kratom.

Unfortunately, after less than a week of taking Kratom twice daily, the antidiarrheal effects waned, to the point where it was less effective than Imodium. I wasn't able to increase the dose any further without feeling buzzed. The day after I stopped, I experienced body aches and anxiety, but I can't say for certain that it was the Kratom. I may have just been off that day. Regardless, I think Kratom is still a worthwhile tool for IBS-D, as it's clear it has helped many people here.


----------



## minimalizer

dekkalife said:


> I didn't notice any itching while using Kratom.
> 
> Unfortunately, after less than a week of taking Kratom twice daily, the antidiarrheal effects waned, to the point where it was less effective than Imodium. I wasn't able to increase the dose any further without feeling buzzed. The day after I stopped, I experienced body aches and anxiety, but I can't say for certain that it was the Kratom. I may have just been off that day. Regardless, I think Kratom is still a worthwhile tool for IBS-D, as it's clear it has helped many people here.


I've been off for 3 days now, and finding the red mangda was causing itching. I don't remember the green mangda causing that, which I was exclusively on for 1/2 mo before mixing by half with the red for the next 2 weeks, then more intense when ran out of the green and went all red, then stopped. I read that the red that has more alkaloids that can cause itching. Before stopping kratom, I had that food caused flare up, not prevented by 1 meas. tsp. in tea, filtered and divided 3X/day. Anyway, will stay off all kratom for at least 5 days, then will take the green only and see how that works. No withdrawal body aches or other symptoms for 3 days so far after at least a month of daily use at the last 1/2 of the month on avg. at 1 meas. tsp./day divided 3X. Took 1 1/4 meas. tsp. temporarily during the flare up with no luck, and itching more before quitting 3 days ago.. Taking melatonin 3g at nite and expensive CBD oil concentrate trying to de-flame inflammation. Went back to IBgard, which doesn't totally subdue IBS spasms part for now. Wish I felt better.


----------



## Green Floyd

Petition to keep kratom legal: https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/keep-kratom-legal-and-allow-access-all-responsible-citizens


----------



## Green Floyd

The petition isn't doing so well. The number of signatures is going down instead of up.

On the other hand, I'm doing fine. Same dosage, same results. No more than 2 BMs in a day, most often only one, and that's a number I can live with!


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd: SIGNED


----------



## dekkalife

I signed it too


----------



## Green Floyd

The petition isn't doing well at all this time around, signatures were still under 4000 last time I looked. 100,000 needed to get a response from the White House. Looks like now is the time for me to become an activist.

Official 4 month update:

Doing well, still getting relief from the IBS-D and the pain. On random days, I may go twice in one day, but it's most definitely manageable and I haven't had one single incident of belly pain or cramping associated with IBS-D. I have experienced an occasional little twinge of pain in my belly just after a dose, but it's very minor and lasts only a second or two.

I've decided Red Bali is not for me. Ordered a kilo and had been taking only that strain for a month or so. It still worked for the IBS and the pain, but it has sort of a downer effect. Not that I was sleepy, but just sort of blah, it's hard to describe.

I'm back to green for morning, red for evening. Green Kapuas Hulu and good ole Red MD. Switching back to these, I noticed both have a much more bitter taste than the Red Bali, so I'm thinking the Bali was lacking in the alkaloid dept. I've just begun with the Green KH (2 doses - 2 mornings), but right now I'm thinking the Green MD worked better as far as that morning boost in energy.

I certainly hope the FDA fails in trying to kick my legs from under me!

A side note: It's now been one year since I began again with doctors, trying to get solutions and relief. Five doctors, a dozen tests, and I've gotten absolutely nowhere except paying a lot of ridiculous bills. For instance, it cost $39 to be asked if I smoke. Listed on the bill as a 20 minute smoking cessation counseling, the actual questioning took all of 10 seconds.


----------



## minimalizer

Green Floyd said:


> The petition isn't doing well at all this time around, signatures were still under 4000 last time I looked. 100,000 needed to get a response from the White House. Looks like now is the time for me to become an activist.
> 
> Official 4 month update:
> 
> Doing well, still getting relief from the IBS-D and the pain. On random days, I may go twice in one day, but it's most definitely manageable and I haven't had one single incident of belly pain or cramping associated with IBS-D. I have experienced an occasional little twinge of pain in my belly just after a dose, but it's very minor and lasts only a second or two.
> 
> I've decided Red Bali is not for me. Ordered a kilo and had been taking only that strain for a month or so. It still worked for the IBS and the pain, but it has sort of a downer effect. Not that I was sleepy, but just sort of blah, it's hard to describe.
> 
> I'm back to green for morning, red for evening. Green Kapuas Hulu and good ole Red MD. Switching back to these, I noticed both have a much more bitter taste than the Red Bali, so I'm thinking the Bali was lacking in the alkaloid dept. I've just begun with the Green KH (2 doses - 2 mornings), but right now I'm thinking the Green MD worked better as far as that morning boost in energy.
> 
> I certainly hope the FDA fails in trying to kick my legs from under me!
> 
> A side note: It's now been one year since I began again with doctors, trying to get solutions and relief. Five doctors, a dozen tests, and I've gotten absolutely nowhere except paying a lot of ridiculous bills. For instance, it cost $39 to be asked if I smoke. Listed on the bill as a 20 minute smoking cessation counseling, the actual questioning took all of 10 seconds.


That's great!

Everyone, everytime I'd take something that slows BMs down, I'd have gas causing irritation, but don't have that while using a minimal amount of 1/4 level tsp. kratom in filtered tea form in the AM. The evening attacks don't happen now. Stopped that cycle and definitely the daily spasming.

BTW, Melatonin didn't get the inflammation flare-up down after eating the 1/2 corn tortilla though for a very painful 2 1/2 weeks and somewhat still. Using marijuana RSO from a high CBD strain for that.

Any out of pocket I pay is for supplements while on state supplemented national health care that pays for doctors and prescriptions (If needed). I don't think kratom should be put in the schedule one drug category any different than marijuana (cannabis) is already on schedule one foolishly, ridiculous. Time to write your lawmaker on both kratom and marijuana people.


----------



## rayan17

Green Floyd said:


> I need to thank Green Floyd for this post because it has literally changed my life.My story is i have been suffering from Ibs-d for 7-8 years.In those 8 years i dropped out of college because travel was too much for someone who couldnt go to nearest supermarket,5 mins walk,without going to restroom 3-4 times and even then had to run back home because of sudden urge.I had no job,no driver license,no hanging out with anyone.Days goes by just watching tv,and living hopeless life.Many times wondered whats the point of living like this.Went to GI specialist one after another ,done all the tests with no results.Only thing that helped me little bit was florastor probiotics.But a little hope that one day they will create magic pill that will solve all this kept me going.When i saw your post first i was skeptical then,did some research and saw other people were claiming positive results too.So I bought Red MD from online and that was the first day i felt so good in my 8 years of ibs.Since then i have applied to go back to college,restarting from january,i am taking driving lesson,and soon hopefully will get a job too.I take kratom only when i need to go outside or do any activity, they are magic pills for now.Hope it continues to work for me and everyone else who are suffering.
> 
> Hello, I'll try to keep this as clear and concise as possible, and try to answer any questions later. I just couldn't keep this to myself knowing there are many like me searching for an answer. Could find only one reference to Kratom in this forum, so I felt I should post. Hope it's not a word that gets me banned, if there's no interest or it's taboo, I'll let it go.
> 
> IBS-D since April 8, 1995. A back pain sufferer for 35 years, fibromyalgia maybe 20 years, widespread, intense thoracic pain for at least the past 2 years, headaches since Dec 2016 and almost every day since March 2017. A lot of neuralgia too. I've been through the mill with meds and treatments, along with some mistreatment.
> 
> A week ago, I finally tried Kratom for the pain, which was wiped out with the first dose, all except the headaches which are reduced and not so persistent. At the same time, I noticed the IBS-D was gone. For the past week I have functioned better than I have for four years, I am on my feet and out of the house, taking care of business again.
> 
> Before now, my daily routine has mostly been, 8am-1pm (sometimes all day) - repeated trips to the bathroom, lots of pain, dinner, try to sleep. Most days so far, it's one trip to the bathroom in the morning. Had one day on which I went twice in a half hour, but I also had two of those red-letter days when the BM was completely normal, something not seen for years. I can now eat regular meals without fear of making 30 trips to the bathroom the following day!
> 
> I can share what I've learned later if there are questions. This is truly a miracle for me, so much pain and IBS-D wiped out so quick, so easy, and very cheap! Ran into a lot of confusing and sometimes inaccurate info about Kratom when I began researching it. I'm not getting high on it like opiates, though some strains can cause some drowsiness, those red strains I'll reserve for evening. My sleep has never been better.
> 
> In brief to close: Pain and IBS-D relief, better mood, higher energy, better sleep. That's me now! I can be more active, exercise and get some strength back, eat three meals a day, and not remain in 20ft of the bathroom. I'm taking no other meds.
> 
> The only prescription drug interaction I recall seeing was with an MAO inhibitor, but of course that should be double checked before trying Kratom.


----------



## dekkalife

To the regulars here, now that it's been a while, how are you faring with Kratom currently?

Have you noticed any tolerance, dependence or unwanted side effects? Any withdrawal if you skip a dose?


----------



## ws426

Just took my first dose of Green MD, here goes nothing.


----------



## rayan17

Kratom working great.I need help with something different.I was already below the average weight and after taking kratom i lost few more pounds.Any suggestions on how i can gain few pounds.My weight has been same for last 6,7 years,i am guessing it has something to do my ibs-d.But now losing few more pounds is not helping.


----------



## ws426

Been on it 4 days now. Still trying to find the right dose, I think (I started with 1/2tsp morning and night and now I'm taking 3/4tsp of green MD in the morning and 3/4tsp of red MD in the evening. I just mix with warm water and chug.). I can definitely tell that it's slowing things down quite a bit: Usually I'm in the bathroom 6-8 times, and yesterday I only had to go twice. Seems to be pretty hit or miss with me though, I already needed to go 3 times today. Definitely more luck than I've had with a lot of medicines and diets though (been dealing with this for over 20 years). I may try 1tsp morning and evening and see how that goes - there was a noticeable difference in the effect between a 1/2tsp dose and a 3/4tsp dose.


----------



## Frenchneedyou

rayan17 said:


> Kratom working great.I need help with something different.I was already below the average weight and after taking kratom i lost few more pounds.Any suggestions on how i can gain few pounds.My weight has been same for last 6,7 years,i am guessing it has something to do my ibs-d.But now losing few more pounds is not helping.


Hi, you're losing pounds because of your diet to try to fight your IBS D symptom or some thing else ? Because, if it's not because of symptoms, and i don't want to be rude or make fun of you, but you live in america dude ! Country of every sin, and food is one of them. Go to MCDO or Burger king like 2 times a weeks. Drink some soda with sugar in it like normal cocacola every days and you're good ! If you don't like junk food, you can still eat pasta with bolognaise sauce and Parmesan cheese AND grated cheese on it.

Like getting pound is the easiest thing in the world if you're not anorexic


----------



## Frenchneedyou

Ok, so at 11am, i took 5 drops of CBD oil and like 2 tea spoon of green strain of kratom.

I will try it for maybe like 3 days. CBD oil 3/day (3-5 drops) and Kratom 2/days (max 2.5 teaspoon like greenguys said to me).


----------



## ws426

Alright so I've been taking it a little over 2 weeks now. I've settled on taking 3/4tsp green in the morning and after lunch, and 3/4tsp red before bed. This seems to keep things pretty reliably slowed-down, to the point where I go once, maybe twice a day. This is a *huge* improvement over what I've been dealing with for the last 20+ years. I often had days where I was easily in the bathroom a dozen times or more. Taking road trips, going to big events/conventions/whatever, etc. were always terrifying. It's still early on but I'm excited to see how staying on this long-term affects my outlook on things like that (I have a trip coming up in April that I've been nervous about).

My only complaint, really, has been that if I take it on an empty stomach it makes me pretty nauseated for a little while (I'll try backing off to 1/2tsp for each dose and see if that helps). I've also gotten some pretty bad cramping a few times for (I think) the same reason. It's not a huge deal, I just need to make sure I eat something before taking it.

Anyway, huge thanks to those who recommended it. I'll keep posting updates.


----------



## ws426

So as I said in my previous post (just earlier today actually) this has been working well for me. So I decided to order some bigger bags, but before doing that I wanted to do a little more research... Wikipedia cites liver damage as one risk when using it long-term, with a couple symptoms for that including nausea and itching: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitragyna_speciosa#Liver_toxicity . I'm super paranoid so I immediately thought of the nausea I've had off and on with it (probably due to empty stomach) and I actually been having a fair amount of itching, which I also remember another user mentioning in this thread (though it is winter, could just be dry skin...). Anyway, just curious what y'alls thoughts are on this.


----------



## dekkalife

I've never experienced nausea with Kratom, but I've always taken it as a tea (with the fibre strained) and with ginger. From what I've read, along with high doses, the T&W method seems to cause more nausea than tea, and ginger further reduces it.


----------



## ws426

dekkalife said:


> I've never experienced nausea with Kratom, but I've always taken it as a tea (with the fibre strained) and with ginger. From what I've read, along with high doses, the T&W method seems to cause more nausea than tea, and ginger further reduces it.


Thanks, yeah I still need to try it in tea form. As I said I can avoid the nausea by taking it with food. I'm not so much complaining about the nausea I sometimes get as I am worried about destroying my liver, haha.


----------



## minimalizer

I experienced both the itching and nausea. Ginger helps, but the itching..even taking an effective 1/4 meas. tsp divided throughout the day in tea form, as per my posting here. I'd rather do the cannabis with high cbd in RSO form;It's economical that way. I also didn't want to worry about the government putting kratom in schedule one catagory, making it unavailable. It's not even grown in the U.S. Cannabis I know about, because there's more written and studies done (enough interaction info too), and luckily there's an ability to get it medically here. I've had more severe IBS with inflammation since 2001. Was less severe when younger. I was on cannabis for a full year, except when going off of it temporarily a couple of times after daily use, with no craving addiction effect. Back on it now for over a month.


----------



## ws426

minimalizer said:


> I experienced both the itching and nausea. Ginger helps, but the itching..even taking an effective 1/4 meas. tsp divided throughout the day in tea form, as per my posting here. I'd rather do the cannabis with high cbd in RSO form;It's economical that way. I also didn't want to worry about the government putting kratom in schedule one catagory, making it unavailable. It's not even grown in the U.S. Cannabis I know about, because there's more written and studies done (enough interaction info too), and luckily there's an ability to get it medically here. I've had more severe IBS with inflammation since 2001. Was less severe when younger. I was on cannabis for a full year, except when going off of it temporarily a couple of times after daily use, with no craving addiction effect. Back on it now for over a month.


That's interesting, so the cannabis oil helps your ibs-d? It recently became available for medicinal use in my state.

I saw my doctor yesterday and explained how kratom had been helping me. His response surprised me: he said the only thing he could put me on that would have the same effects (or rather work in the same way) would be actual opioids, which would obviously be much worse for me long-term. He suggested taking blood every few months to check liver and kidney function to make sure it's not doing anything horrible to my, which I think is great and put me at ease.


----------



## Green Floyd

Hello everyone, lost track of this thread for a while, but I'm back with a 6 month update.

Still having great results, though I still have an occasional bout. Still far better than what I was dealing with, and sometimes I can relate it to a certain food. For instance, my favorite ice cream topping lists on the label ... "contains Maritol which can cause a laxative effect". I promptly switched brands. (paraphrasing ... already tossed the package) This was on the Smucker's brand caramel.

Dosage is still 2.5 tsp, twice per day.

Have been searching around to see if I could find another supplier to try, not that I'm unhappy with the current one, but if I can get better quality then that's what I want. So far, no real results, higher pricing is what I've found. Finally finishing that kilo of red bali, so it's time to order.

My liver enzymes were elevated before starting kratom, at some point I'll be getting another liver panel done which should give some indication of what kratom is doing. In the past I was taking meds with acetominophen, ibruprofen, etc., and my enzymes had been as much as 5x the normal high number. I have not had any of those meds since starting kratom.

*Edit: See post #150 about withdrawals. *It doesn't seem like I'm developing any dependency, I've accidentally missed a dose here and there, and the only symptom was return of the nerve pain and a bout of D the next day. If anything, my nose may get a bit runny, but it's hard to say since it's a normal occurrence for me anyway.


----------



## Green Floyd

If you haven't heard, the FDA is at it again. AKA emailed this petition today, I encourage everyone to sign if kratom is helping you. This petition is going to President Trump.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TRUMPPetition


----------



## Green Floyd

Turns out there are some mild withdrawal symptoms at my dosage and you suddenly stop taking kratom.

Waited too long to order and have run completely out. My nose is wet, have had some faint restless leg syndrome, brief hot flashes, and mild chills. Of course I'm having IBS-D and increased pain in the usual places. However, I'm feeling no irritability or anxiety, as with opiate withdrawal.

I would guess those taking higher doses to try and get high would experience more intense symptoms of withdrawal, though I've read it's less than with opiates. I can say mine is certainly more manageable than cold turkey opiate withdrawals. I took pain meds only as prescribed and had heavy withdrawals for quite a long time. I still don't feel the need for increasing the dose, as I would with pain meds in a relative short time.

My supplier has gotten more lax on shipping, By my last two orders, shipping is 5-7 days, and 2 days before it's received by the post office. An order on the 13th is not expected for delivery until the 20th, according to tracking. We'll see. I'd say adjust your orders accordingly.


----------



## Green Floyd

Spoke too soon ... Package arrived today, so it's the tracking that's slow.


----------



## Green Floyd

One day later and I feel like I'm back on track. Those mild withdrawals were gone and forgotten soon after my last post, and I was just left with IBS and pain. So they lasted 1 day at most.

I'm cutting my dose to 2tsp, from 2.5. Just as a test.

Think I see a way to identify good kratom powder when taken with the method I'm using.

(1) Fresh, good kratom seems to be more water resistant. When stirring, you'll see small clumps that stay dry, float on top, and need more agitation to get them wet and stirred in.

(2) Good kratom will stick slightly to the cup and spoon when wet. A ring of sticky 'mud' may form on the top of the cup, and small clumps may stick in the bottom.

(3) It will be more gritty when drinking.

If it mixes more easily, doesn't stick much, and is less gritty, it could be poor quality old, dead, weak, or just plain dust ... floor sweepings? ha!

That kilo of Red Bali seemed not as effective all the way through, but toward the end showed less of the good signs mentioned above. Though the Bali still controlled the IBS-D. The IBS was ok until I ran out of kratom, but the pain has been getting me down while finishing the Red Bali. Both the Red MD and White MD I have now, are showing those good signs, and are definitely more effective. Didn't get kilos, just 250gr bags.

Time to hit the treadmill! White in the morning gives me a defined, but gentle energy boost, as I was hoping for. I also have more energy when not in constant pain or ******** 29 times per day. Win, win!


----------



## Green Floyd

Earlier in this thread, I mentioned people taking high doses of Immodium to get high. Last week the news ran stories about the need to control sales of Immodium for that reason.

Anything can be abused, but that doesn't mean every abused substance is bad. Here we have Immodium and Kratom, both can help treat ailments, both can be abused. One gets targeted for tighter control of sales, but the other gets targeted for a ban. One is patented, one can never be patented.


----------



## AZGuy

Green Floyd said:


> Earlier in this thread, I mentioned people taking high doses of Immodium to get high. Last week the news ran stories about the need to control sales of Immodium for that reason.
> 
> Anything can be abused, but that doesn't mean every abused substance is bad. Here we have Immodium and Kratom, both can help treat ailments, both can be abused. One gets targeted for tighter control of sales, but the other gets targeted for a ban. One is patented, one can never be patented.


Its true. I think it all comes down to money and the gov't wants to control our consumption. The guy in charge of the new imodium rules has an interest in 5 pharmaceutical companies. They're not taking it off the market. They just dont want someone buying the little jars that have 42 capsules in it. They want you to buy the blister pack of say 12. So ultimately...we will all be buying more. Same is true with marijuana. The gov't is trying to figure out a way how to control it under one large label like the tobacco company rather than Mom & pop agencies just growing and selling. It all comes down to money and who will reap the rewards. I assume the same is for Kratom.


----------



## Green Floyd

8 month update - Still doing well, still taking 2.5tsp x 2 per day. White MD/mornings, Red MD/evenings.

I've found it mixes best if I heat the small amount of water for 33 seconds in the microwave. After it's mixed, I add some cold water if needed so I can chug it quickly.

Yesterday marked 23 years since my IBS-D began, right after a bad wreck on April 8, 1995.

________________

A relative has tried kratom once per day and has seen improvement in the symptoms. Red MD/evening

A little background - Relative had appendicitis and was misdiagnosed with an ulcer, given Zantac and sent home until the appendix ruptured and became sepsis. Had emergency surgery, lost 3ft of the descending colon, intensive care for a week. Later diagnosed with IBS-D and ulcerative colitis.


----------



## mellosphere

Can anyone else report on how they are feeling on kratom these days? My FMT has not worked multiple trials at home or at a clinic and Im long overdue to try this stuff. Green Floyd can you post where you get your supply?

I have had trouble in the past with things working for a short time like 1-2 weeks and then becoming ineffective, but I am at a low point with this IBS and need some relief. It wrecks my sleep completely. So Im ready for something new.


----------



## mellosphere

Also are you taking the powder or the leaf??


----------



## Green Floyd

mellosphere, I'm using the powder. I'll send a PM with the info.


----------



## Andrew Sweeney

Read through all your posts Green Floyd, glad you have found relief, IBS has been in my family it seems for generations, or something related. I have been taking Kratom since 2008, i actually used to buy 100kg supply at a time. Call my crazy but i loved the relief it brought me. My brother on the other hand, works in the medical field will not take my recommendations, he will only take something "prescribed" by a doctor. While over the years his IBS progressed or was re-diagnosed as UC. While i do still find relief from Kratom, after many years of taking it i have become a bit concerned, not with the Kratom plant per say, but the fact that this is a grey area product. This product is never advertised as for "human consumption", and when shipped from a foreign country such as Indonesia, the product is Irradiated to ensure no pest's etc come with the shipment. When products are labelled "organic" or intended for human consumption, this irradiation process does not happen as the shipment would be required before transport to have proper inspection and quality control. While "not for human consumption" kratom does come with Phyto certificates stating the product is free from bugs, it is not tested for bacteria/disease hence the reason to irradiate. Having a cousin who works in Customs has confirmed this is the case with all plant materials not intended for human consumption. Its something that is constantly on my mind, i wish governments would see this as an herbal remedy rather than try to poison those who do not want to use pharmaceuticals. This has no stopped me from consuming it, as the immediate relief lets me live in the now. Maybe it is not enough radiation to cause a problem.....who knows. People need to petition this, for the benefit of us, rather than our leaders.


----------



## Lyndacooke

I immigrated to Canada from South Africa 7 months ago. The stress of the past year, together with a satanic gastric flu caused a major IBS flare up. I've just taken my first dose of kratom super red. Within 10 minutes my debilitating cramps started to ease. I was literally doubled up on the bed. I'm now sitting in the lounge, uncomfortable ( only been 15 mins) but its a serious improvement. Am going to try a 2x daily dosage and seehow well it controls things.


----------



## Max Zorin

So I'm waiting for my order of Red MD, until it arrives, I have one question for you who have had good results with Kratom (do you still have good results with Kratom ?).

Are you able now to just feel the need of going to the bathroom, just noticing "hmm I'll have to go to the bathroom sometime" and the ability to wait the right time to go ? Not the feeling of having to go... and needing to go now now now right now no matter what ?


----------



## Green Floyd

9 month update - Still doing well with the IBS-D, same dose, I wouldn't change a thing right now.

I coughed a month ago and blew my back out. Kratom doesn't help much with that level of pain, but it's better than nothing at all.

Currently taking no prescription meds at all. I did start a turmeric/black pepper supplement.



Max Zorin said:


> So I'm waiting for my order of Red MD, until it arrives, I have one question for you who have had good results with Kratom (do you still have good results with Kratom ?).
> 
> Are you able now to just feel the need of going to the bathroom, just noticing "hmm I'll have to go to the bathroom sometime" and the ability to wait the right time to go ? Not the feeling of having to go... and needing to go now now now right now no matter what ?


I'm so regular now, all business is done before I leave home. I get my one cup of coffee, then by the time I mix up my 'tea', I'm starting to get that urge. I'm always able to wait until I chug the tea, then I'll hit the bathroom.

I have had some moments at those times where I felt I really need to go now, but I haven't had any problems. Some days I may need to go one extra time, but it's not urgent, and I haven't had any problems at all when I'm out and about.

As I said in a PM, I've almost forgotten what it was like all those 22 years. Amazing to me.

My relative with the 3ft of missing colon is also doing well with it, one dose per day, but is considering giving the second dose a try. She felt like a dose in the morning might make her too jittery for her job. But she based that on the one morning dose she tried, I think that 'energy boost' lessens after you get used to it.

_________________

Re: previous post on irradiation - Irradiation is certainly something to consider, but didn't they begin irradiating certain foods years ago? It's confusing, ... The FDA had a scare going around about salmonella in kratom. Wouldn't irradiation kill off salmonella? Anyway, I'm noticing no problems with either one, salmonella or radiation. As far as I know.


----------



## Max Zorin

It seems so unbelievable to feel normal again that I have to ask... Can't wait to receive my order and crossing all the fingers to make it work


----------



## Max Zorin

First try of Kratom tonight, took less than 1g, let's what it'll do tomorrow. I am a bit scared of the effect as I read here and there that some people experienced "drug effects" with dosage around 2/3g...

I will increase the dosage in the next days if does not make any improvement.


----------



## Max Zorin

Hi there, 5th day on Kratom, I have increased my intake at 1tsp/evening (around 2g), felt a slight change in BM consistency but not a radical change.

Today I experience die off flare, will continue though.

Has anybody here experienced die off symptoms while on Kratom ?


----------



## Green Floyd

Max Zorin said:


> Hi there, 5th day on Kratom, I have increased my intake at 1tsp/evening (around 2g), felt a slight change in BM consistency but not a radical change.
> 
> Today I experience die off flare, will continue though.
> 
> Has anybody here experienced die off symptoms while on Kratom ?


Don't know what that is.


----------



## Max Zorin

I coudn't explain better than :

http://www.silver-colloids.com/Pubs/herxheimer.html

In a few words : "Feeling worse before feeling better "


----------



## Green Floyd

Max Zorin said:


> I coudn't explain better than :
> 
> http://www.silver-colloids.com/Pubs/herxheimer.html
> 
> In a few words : "Feeling worse before feeling better "


Can't say that I've had that.

Maybe a very minor bout of IBS, three times I think, in the past 9 months.

Have been pushing my luck sometimes, I eat what ever is on the table, no special requirements.

At this point, I wouldn't want to go back where I was before.


----------



## Max Zorin

Thanks for your feedback. So I had this bad episode yesterday and still have bloating/gas.

I'll keep trying Kratom all this week. Maybe I'll order some white strains to take in the morning to get more energy for the day in addition to the red I take before bed.


----------



## Green Floyd

10 month update - Everything still the same, same dosage same results, same same.

Gov't is at it again, this time they want to schedule kratom under the DEA rules. Once banned, the ban can be renewed every 5 years with no discussion, no recourse. The hammer was supposed to fall yesterday, but was delayed. People are contacting their representatives to try and stop this whole backdoor operation.

Irresponsible people abuse everything from Imodium to peanut butter, and it's people like you and me that have to suffer because of it. It's really going to be tough going back to the way I used to be. One good year, and poof.

Here's some info on it:



> This is a very big deal folks! They snuck this in literally the day before to avoid any backlash from the kratom community
> 
> In essence, DEA (working with FDA) could schedule kratom on the claim that it is an opioid analogue (a claim publicly made by FDA Commissioner Gottlieb on Nov. 14, 2017). SITSA does not require any justification from NIDA or HHS on the science, and the AG has complete discretion.
> 
> Add to that, if SITSA passes and the AG decides to ban Kratom using SITSA, we have no recourse for 5 years. Zero recourse...
> 
> Once it is scheduled "temporarily" under SITSA for 5 years, the AG can unilaterally continue it -- there is no judicial review permitted. The only claim would have to be on Constitutional grounds, and that is a very expensive and lengthy process with a very uncertain outcome.





> Please follow this link and if you live in the congressional district of the representatives that are listed it is very important that you reach out and help stop this action.
> 
> Hon. Pete Sessions
> Chairman
> Texas
> 
> Hon. Tom Cole
> Vice-Chairman, Oklahoma
> 
> Hon. James P. McGovern
> Ranking Minority Member, Massachusetts
> 
> Hon. Rob Woodall
> Georgia
> 
> Hon. Alcee L. Hastings
> Florida
> 
> Hon. Michael C. Burgess
> Texas
> 
> Hon. Jared Polis
> Colorado
> 
> Hon. Doug Collins
> Georgia
> 
> Hon. Norma Torres
> California
> 
> Hon. Bradley Byrne
> Alabama
> 
> Hon. Dan Newhouse
> Washington
> 
> Hon. Ken Buck
> Colorado
> 
> Hon. Liz Cheney
> Wyoming
> 
> Everyone who advocates for kratom should contact their own Congressperson and ask them to support the Pocan Amendment to the HR 2851 (SITSA) or tell them to vote NO on SITSA without the Pocan Amendment..
> 
> You can also visit this site which you can fill in the fields and email them.
> 
> https://p2a.co/f90Valr?resetcookie=1


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Hi. Could you please pm me where you are getting your kratom ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Green Floyd

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hi. Could you please pm me where you are getting your kratom ? Thanks in advance !


PM sent, let me know if you don't receive it. Good luck!


----------



## Green Floyd

*One Year Update*

Still working for me, and a couple others in my circle of friends/family. At this point, I wouldn't want to be without it. On the very worst days, I may have two or three morning BMs, most of the time I'm very regular. Certainly better than going 29 times before 1pm and more throughout the day, every day.

I'm still taking the same dose, though I've switched strains from time to time. Currently taking Super Green Malay for morning, Red MD for evening, the white strain seemed to have more stimulant than I required. Still taking 2.5 measured teaspoons, 2x daily, and have no desire to increase it.

I haven't become an addicted fiend, in fact when I've missed some evening doses, I had no withdrawal symptoms at all, just a return of the pain and IBS-D that got me to try this remedy to begin with.

I've not found how to contact admins on this site to see if it's ok to post this link. So I'm just going to post it and see if it flies. I think some who have PM'd me have had to wait longer than they should for my reply.

*Here is where I order my kratom: https://gaiaethnobotanical.com/*


----------



## Green Floyd

Just signed this petition to keep kratom legal. About 38,000 more needed.

https://americankratom.salsalabs.org/fdaadministratoruttamdhilloncopy1/index.html?eType=EmailBlastContent&eId=f0d9b725-3a00-4e5e-8a24-718e42bc8f61



> Sign the Petition Requesting that DEA Acting Administrator Uttam Dhillon immediately return the 8-Factor Analysis submitted by the FDA and reject their recommendation to schedule kratom as a Schedule 1 substance.
> 
> *Acting Administrator Dhillon:*
> As one of nearly 5 million kratom users in the United States, the undersigned each respectfully requests that the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) immediately return the 8-Factor Analysis submitted by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and reject their recommendation to schedule kratom as a Schedule I substance under the Controlled Substances Act (CSA). The cloud over kratom needs to be removed immediately.
> 
> We ask the DEA to Follow the Science to protect access to kratom by those Americans who exercise their freedoms to safely use kratom as a part of their personal health and well-being regimen. The claims of deaths "associated with the use of kratom" made by the FDA have been discredited and now requires a complete reanalysis of actual risks that may exist for the use of kratom.
> 
> The DEA cannot allow the FDA to recommend scheduling of the natural plant kratom with shoddy evidence that demonstrates only that kratom products are potentially harmful when they are contaminated or adulterated with other dangerous substances, or the active alkaloids in kratom are concentrated or refined to dangerous levels.
> 
> The FDA's claims that kratom use is a gateway to the use of opioids, or the contributor for addiction to opioids, has no credible science to support that claim. In fact, the science and survey data on kratom use by those who consume kratom as a safe alternative pain management option, directly contradicts the FDA's claims. The FDA should be required to provide real evidence, not opinion, speculation, or unsupported guesses.
> 
> We urge the DEA to Follow the Science.
> Respectfully submitted,


----------



## njstomach3

signed



Green Floyd said:


> Just signed this petition to keep kratom legal. About 38,000 more needed.
> 
> https://americankratom.salsalabs.org/fdaadministratoruttamdhilloncopy1/index.html?eType=EmailBlastContent&eId=f0d9b725-3a00-4e5e-8a24-718e42bc8f61


----------



## Green Floyd

njstomach3 said:


> signed


Thanks! The petition is at 80% currently.


----------



## Green Floyd

The petition made the 40k requirement, but the battle continues. Despite mountains of evidence to the contrary, our wonderful FDA insists ... it's da debil!

13 months and I wouldn't change a thing. Same dose, no addiction, no desire to increase dosage, no side effects, and best of all .. NO D!

Switched from white strains in morning, to Super Green Malay. My relative and I both saw better results in control of the D. For now, it's green for morning, red for evening. I'm almost as regular as I was when the D began in April 1995.


----------



## legbuh

I just wanted to post here, I bought a sampler pack from the same source a while back but never used it. Then I went cold turkey on Imodium. While the D returned I noticed I didn't feel as much cramping in my lower abdomen, and after BMs felt more "complete".

After a few days I decided to try kratom. I took 1tsp of green MD in the morning. I felt more energy, not so cloudy in the head, and my gut did seem better.

Fast forward to today. I've taken 1tsp every morning for 4 days now. I really think it's working! Over 25 years of discomfort, sudden urges, D, etc... first couple normal days I've had in a long time. I almost thought about how nice it would be to take a nice long drive somewhere.. .haha! Normally I find any reason not to travel that I can.

I ordered more Green MD and will continue to see how things go.


----------



## used to be moises

Took OPMS Silver Maeng Da. One capsule (500 mg) upon arising on empty stomach. Was great for diarrhea. But, more importantly for me, it also reduced my more debilitating symptom: burping. About a 30-35% improvement, which I was quite pleased with.

But I am stopping it today because it has sent my blood glucose (blood sugar) reading much, much higher than normal. I am hoping my pancreas has not been damaged and that my sugars will come down to normal soon. If that happens, I will then test the Maeng Da again to confirm that it was the cause of the spike. To say that I am disappointed is a huge understatement.

I will probably test a different strain just to see if it is possible to reproduce the benefits without the side effects.


----------



## ga-peach

It's been 11 months since I read this thread and ordered my first Kratom. There are no words to express my gratitude to Green Floyd for sharing this information. I literally have my life back! I can go places...even in the morning.... I'm not constantly in fear of being out in public.
I just wish more people would take a chance and try this wonderful herb.
Thank you again for sharing this


----------



## Green Floyd

used to be moises said:


> Took OPMS Silver Maeng Da. One capsule (500 mg) upon arising on empty stomach. Was great for diarrhea. But, more importantly for me, it also reduced my more debilitating symptom: burping. About a 30-35% improvement, which I was quite pleased with.
> 
> But I am stopping it today because it has sent my blood glucose (blood sugar) reading much, much higher than normal. I am hoping my pancreas has not been damaged and that my sugars will come down to normal soon. If that happens, I will then test the Maeng Da again to confirm that it was the cause of the spike. To say that I am disappointed is a huge understatement.
> 
> I will probably test a different strain just to see if it is possible to reproduce the benefits without the side effects.


I have no experience with blood sugar problems, but one of the links I posted previously states that regulating blood sugar levels is one of the benefits. Hopefully you can find the cause and get back to being D-free!


----------



## Green Floyd

ga-peach said:


> It's been 11 months since I read this thread and ordered my first Kratom. There are no words to express my gratitude to Green Floyd for sharing this information. I literally have my life back! I can go places...even in the morning.... I'm not constantly in fear of being out in public.
> I just wish more people would take a chance and try this wonderful herb.
> Thank you again for sharing this


You're welcome, and thank you! Makes me happy when I see someone getting the same results as I have, I'm always happy to help someone anyway I can.

Several people in my circle of friends/family have tried it with good results.

14 months, I wouldn't change a thing.

Currently, the Ohio Board of Pharmacy is considering recommending a ban on kratom.


----------



## vere76

So i been doing 1 tsp in the am and the pm for 4 days. Not much has improved. Is this enough?


----------



## Green Floyd

vere76 said:


> So i been doing 1 tsp in the am and the pm for 4 days. Not much has improved. Is this enough?





> 1 tsp in the am and the morning


Not sure, I suppose it varies among different people. If you're only taking it once per day, try the same dose twice per day. You may need 2 tsp 2x per day. I just haven't gotten enough info to be able to say with more precision.

I take 2.5 tsp 2x day. IBS-D is non-existent.

The relative I spoke of previously, takes 2 tsp 2x day with great results. She started out with 1tsp and later increased to 2tsp, then she got results. She also said sometimes she wonders if she needs a laxative, because she hadn't gone today. I told her, it will come. She's been really happy, about one BM per day, and no belly aches, not to mention other undesirable symptoms. She swears by it, taking it several months now.

My friend takes such a small amount, I wonder if it's a placebo effect. He may be taking 1/2 tsp, once every few days. He doesn't have IBS-D but swears he feels better and hasn't stopped thanking me every time the subject comes up.

Which strain are you trying?


----------



## Lrak

Thank you Mr. Floyd! I have been searching for something like Kratom for so long. I noticed that when I had my wisdom teeth pulled I was prescribed some pain pills and my IBS-D slowed but didn't totally disappear. I wondered why and decided to web search and discovered that people were using it to break their addiction to opiates. That's how I discovered your post and it really WORKS! I bought capsules which contain .75 grams each. I take two when I wake, two before lunch, and two before supper. Almost 99% improvement in less than a week. No words.....Thank you Mr. Floyd.

Sincerely,

Karl


----------



## Green Floyd

Lrak said:


> Thank you Mr. Floyd! I have been searching for something like Kratom for so long. I noticed that when I had my wisdom teeth pulled I was prescribed some pain pills and my IBS-D slowed but didn't totally disappear. I wondered why and decided to web search and discovered that people were using it to break their addiction to opiates. That's how I discovered your post and it really WORKS! I bought capsules which contain .75 grams each. I take two when I wake, two before lunch, and two before supper. Almost 99% improvement in less than a week. No words.....Thank you Mr. Floyd.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Karl


You're welcome Karl, and thank you, great to hear from you!

Capsules are the most convenient and portable means to get your kratom, although considerably more expensive, unless you fill your own capsules. They do sell a tool that fills them efficiently.

Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## Green Floyd

Bad news. Kratom prices seem to have doubled in the past couple of weeks. The supplier I've been using is up to $150 per kilo, and they've raised the shipping price considerably. Elsewhere, I saw $220/kg.

There is also this notice on their site:



> We appreciate you all and put this off as long as we could.
> Due to issues in our supply chain, we have raised prices and disabled coupons.
> Hopefully this is temporary, but unfortunately necessary while we work through this.


As best as I can tell from searching, the airlines have decided to stop hauling kratom shipments from overseas and there are tons sitting on docks. Some people have reported waiting a month with no delivery. Others report that their orders are being held up in US warehouses with shippers refusing to deliver "dangerous substances".

Can't they put their goods on a ship? I did see that private planes were being considered, which no doubt is quite expensive.

After an intensive search, I've found a supplier I want to try, but I'm waiting for business hours in their time zone. I want to see what their situation is currently, and work out some problems I had with their website.

At this point, I would avoid a purchase that includes direct shipment from overseas. Instead, try to find a supplied warehouse in the US.

I smell an agency that has over-stepped their bounds after not getting their way through proper channels.

Anyone else have any news or info about the situation? This could be life changing for so many people!


----------



## Lrak

I suspect that "Big Pharma" has seen profits decrease due to Kratom. They have the FDA and DEA in their back pockets. I think the FDA received millions if not billions from "Big Pharma" last year. The FDA is pushing false claims about Kratom via Big Pharma's strong arm which will eventually stop Kratom from being legal and people will have to become criminals to live like a normal person without IBS-D and EGID like me. Grrr.....


----------



## Green Floyd

Lrak said:


> I suspect that "Big Pharma" has seen profits decrease due to Kratom. They have the FDA and DEA in their back pockets. I think the FDA received millions if not billions from "Big Pharma" last year. The FDA is pushing false claims about Kratom via Big Pharma's strong arm which will eventually stop Kratom from being legal and people will have to become criminals to live like a normal person without IBS-D and EGID like me. Grrr.....


I suspect you are correct.

When kratom is gone and I'm down and out again, I dare someone to fault me for not being more productive.


----------



## Green Floyd

After some more digging yesterday evening, I found Gold Leaf Botanicals. Price was the same I've been paying and the package is already in the mail. They are reported to have good quality product, I'll see.

Didn't hear anything in response to email and phone call to that other vendor I was looking into. Not sure if a lot of these vendors are out of business, but some are certainly out of stock or have increased prices sharply.


----------



## vere76

How long did it take for this to work.


----------



## Green Floyd

vere76 said:


> How long did it take for this to work.


I began to notice results with the IBS within the first few days. On the 2nd day, I increased the dosage to 2.5tsp. Same with another person, they didn't see results until increasing to 2.5tsp. Her IBS-D was worse than mine, and she waited longer before increasing the dose.

Received my order from Gold Leaf Botanicals in 3 working days. Satisfied with their product, price, and service. They are currently half the price of Gaia, the first supplier I was recommending. However, I do believe the supply problem is real, and could affect all suppliers if not remedied soon. My advice is to stock up if you can, it keeps well in the freezer with a ziplock bag..

I'm pretty sure these coupon codes are good all the time - $89always .and ..ILKFORME15% . Sample packs are very reasonable, just a few dollars, the $89 applies to kilos.

I see so many desperate posts from people truly suffering with IBS-D, but it doesn't appear that as many are willing to to try this. If they are, they aren't posting about it.


----------



## Green Floyd

Edited coupon codes above : (this is at Gold Leaf Botanical) ILKFORME15% and $89always, I believe those two do not expire. They're also offering 31% off half kilo for Black Friday with a code: BLACKFRIDAY$55

When I made my last order, they were giving five samples with each order. Although they did send samples I didn't select, just a mistake I suppose.

I tried decreasing my dosage from 2.5tsp down to 1.5tsp. Saw no change until four days later, nerve pain and IBS-D began to return. There were no withdrawal symptoms. Moved up to 2 teaspoons today, nerve pain ceased in about an hour, may take a day or two for the D to stop.

FDA still working to ban. Previous supplier, Gaia, still had prices set at double last time I looked. Gold Leaf doesn't appear to be affected so far.

Like they say, "You can lead a horse to water, but it can still die of thirst!" If you haven't tried this, you haven't tried everything.


----------



## Green Floyd

Something just occurred to me while answering a PM.

On the subject of straining your 'tea': I feel by straining, you miss out on any mitragyna not extracted in the tea making process. When they make extracts, the process is much longer than usual tea making. Your body should be able to get the most out of the fiber if you ingest it. Straining very likely weakens your 'tea'. Thanks to the person that jogged my brain.

_________________________

My relative also tried decreasing her 2tsp dosage down to 1.5tsp, it didn't work, her D returned.

____________

I don't know what's up with the FDA and the supply chain. I did get an email from Gold Leaf stating their new shipment has arrived. I've heard nothing from Gaia since my final order months ago, their pricing is still doubled.

Meanwhile, the FDA has killed some mice by injecting a huge amount and claiming they have found the LD50 for kratom. LD = Lethal Dose. It is said to be an amount equal to a human ingesting 900 grams at once, which is physically impossible for a human to achieve, projectile hurling would ensue somewhere around 20 grams. Injection? Must be the only route to get the mice good and dead. Pretty sure I can kill mice by injecting mayonnaise, even if it takes the whole jar. They've also developed a urine screening test, in advance of making it an illegal substance I assume.

It's easier to kill yourself by drinking too much water. Too much acetominophen, immodium, pizza, turkey, etc, etc.


----------



## Lrak

I was using capsules and determined they were not pure Kratom since I had to increase from 4.5 grams all the way to 6 grams a day and I only weigh around 130. Took Mr. Floyd's advice and bought the green from Gold Leaf. I'm going to open the capsules to see what it taste like and maybe mix it with a morning juice to experience the raw form. When I burp I can kinda taste it but on another forum a guy said it was like trying to swallowing cinnamon....and I can gag and throw up easily. Mr. Floyd what would you recommend for a guy like me that gags easily?

Thanks,

Karl

P.S. The ILKFORME15% coupon worked and saved me 18 dollars....Thanks Mr. Floyd


----------



## Green Floyd

Hello Karl, you're welcome, glad I could help.

Just a guess, but drinking as a tea would probably be best. I take turmeric/black pepper capsules and they'll cause some problems if taken on an empty stomach, just some burning and stomach discomfort. I don't have any experience with kratom capsules, or any method other than "tea".

Honey may work better for you than sugar, but it takes a larger amount. Exactly how much, I'm not sure, I tried honey once before going with sugar. For tea, I suggest chugging it quickly without taking a breath in between swallows. "It's not a flavor to savor." Using the minimum amount of water is best, it's easier to dash down.

I've found it's a lot harder to mix with juice, and cold water is a close 2nd. Hot water with sugar has worked for me, but at 2.5tsp of kratom, it still tastes bad with 2tbs of sugar. Tasted better when I decreased the kratom dosage, but I'm just not willing to add more sugar. It's still "a bitter pill" for me, I make noises, shake my head, and shudder, but I take it because it works. Can't imagine going back to not using sugar.

I have noticed that all the kratom I get will repel water to an extent. It will eventually mix, but won't dissolve. So anything that behaves differently, could be blended with something else.

_____________________________

Have gone back to the dosage that works for me, 2.5tsp. The experiment is over for both of us, and we now know what works in our case. Mine is still 2.5tsp twice per day. I experienced no withdrawals of any sort when I decreased, just the return of IBS-D and fibro pain.

________________________________

Still feels like a red-letter day with that one daily trip to the bathroom, the angels sing Hallelujah, the sun parts the clouds, flowers bloom in the fields, and I can go on about my day. It's amazing how great that feels.


----------



## Green Floyd

Drinking the tea, un-strained so as to get the full benefit, it helps to swish and gargle with water afterward to lose the gritty leftovers in the mouth. Sometimes I'll follow with a Jolly Rancher or a Werther's. I used to follow that with a smoke, but I quit last month. One week with a Step One nicotine patch and it was over. Hmm, wonder if the tea helped with that? Sure seemed easy this time.


----------



## Lrak

Awesome thank you Mr. Floyd. I will try sugar and warm water....I've thrown up so much over the years that just a hack in the morning to clear my noise and throat can lead to "Gag throw ups"....ugh. Stupid stomach.


----------



## White Floyd

Hello Green Floyd, it's White Floyd here.

First of all thanks for this thread. It has changed a lot of things for me - for the positive.

I have been suffering with IBS for many, many years and it has limited me a lot in my ways.

I've tried Kratom and I'm surprised to say that it has been working 100% better than any recommendation or medication that I have received from a doctor. For the first time in my life I go to the toilet once or twice a day. At occasion a few times more, but in general I am very regular. That is a huge improvement and an amazing feeling!

The downside is that in high doses I get quite sluggish.

Kratom seem to have solved my insomnia too.

So I registered just to say thank you for sharing this tips. IBS has been a terror all my life and even though my research for a cure never stopped, it often felt/feels like there is no end to the tunnel. Kratom gave me a lot of relief and hope and for that I salute you!


----------



## Green Floyd

Hello, and you're welcome W. Floyd,







. Thank you for your feedback. I'm happy to hear it's working for you, overall.

Not sure if we had used the same supplier, but I'm finishing up a kg of Red Borneo, and I've had a few days of feeling tired and sleepy myself, just in the past month. Quite a few factors at play in my situation ... Nicotine patch gave me such wild dreams, I got no rest. Also, my thyroid is out of whack, haven't gotten to the bottom of that yet, but it also involves my parathyroids. I did change dosage, as mentioned, but saw no real difference as far as feeling tired.

Before anyone thinks the tea has affected my thyroid, the condition precedes that. I live in a polluted area and almost everyone here has thyroid issues, or have had the thyroid removed.

Seems like the tea may have helped with kicking the nicotine. I started with a Step 1 patch, and it was over it in one week. Done, no more cigarettes, no nicotine withdrawals. Glad of that because the dreaming was wearing me out. That's a lifetime of smoking, gone in one week.

I'm finishing this Red Borneo, and looking forward to trying Red Elephant from the new supplier, Gold Leaf Bot. aka In Sense Bot. Not sure what's going on with Gaia, but I've not received a single email from them since long before their price increase.


----------



## Green Floyd

Calling Ga Peach, and all Georgia residents!



> The Georgia State Legislature will hold its final Study Committee Hearing on the Risks Associated with Kratom on Thursday, December 13, 2018 in Room 450 of the Georgia State Capitol before the Committee issues its final report.
> 
> If you live in Georgia, we hope you do everything you can to arrange your schedule to attend.
> 
> *If you don't live in Georgia, but have friends, family, or fellow kratom consumers that you know in Georgia, please reach out to them TODAY to encourage them to attend.*
> 
> Dave Herman, Chairman of the American Kratom Association (AKA), has requested time to speak at the Hearing - Dave is a native Georgian and lives just outside of Atlanta. But the Committee needs to see a room packed with kratom supporters (AKA will have signs for all kratom advocates to hold up during the Hearing).
> 
> There may be time for individual citizens to speak, but even if that is not permitted, your voice will be heard by having a packed room of kratom supporters. Dave Herman will make certain to ask that the kratom supporters be able to stand and be recognized by the Study Committee.
> 
> *For those attending, this is a formal meeting of the Legislature and you are encouraged to dress appropriately and please keep all communications on a professional and respectful basis with the Committee and its members.*
> 
> As this time, we are asking that if you are not a Georgia resident, please DO NOT reach out to the Georgia legislature. We have been told by our lobbying team on the ground, that an "outside of the state" effort could hurt us.
> 
> But, and this is very important, if you have family or friends in Georgia, please forward them the following information:
> 
> *Georgia House Study Committee on Risks Associated with Kratom*
> 
> Thursday, December 13, 2018
> 
> 10:00am in State Capitol Room 450
> 
> Atlanta, Georgia
> 
> Let's fight to keep kratom legal in Georgia.


----------



## White Floyd

Interesting that you had the same feeling with Red Borneo.

I live in Europe, so probably we don't order from the same vendor - but perhaps the source is the same.

I will try some other red ones and see if it gets any better


----------



## Noca

Has anyone using Kratom found it to cause them itching at all? (common with opioids)

Has anyone found it to speed up or slow down their heart rate?

I've always found that using immodium creates a clog of constipation that I end up having to stop immodium until it passes, and everything behind it is diarrhea. This cycle repeats indefinitely. Is kratom more of a long acting relief? You don't find you get clogged up?

I was relying on high dose doxepin which provided me 1.5 years of relief but I have built a tolerance to it and I am back to suffering from IBS-D. All good things come to an end it seems...


----------



## Green Floyd

I haven't known anyone in my circle to experience itching with kratom. I did have the itch when I was first prescribed opiates, over time as I developed immunity/dependency, that opiate itch went away.

A family member did experience some heart rate flutter with the white strains. But she also already had that with adjustments in her thyroid meds. Once the thyroid meds were adjusted properly, the problem ceased. She also switched to green and red only. White also made me over-stimulated, as if I'd had too much coffee. I've also cut my coffee intake in half.

I don't get constipated, but passing the normal stool is still an odd feeling for me. Most days, I'm able to fully evacuate with one trip to the toilet. Some days I'll need to go back a second time, but it's rare and random. Usually I'll get the urge almost immediately after the morning dose, and that's all until the next day.

I've found a balance that works for me. Friends and family that have benefited from kratom, are still thanking me profusely every time I see them. I don't feel worthy, I just passed on something that worked for me.

16 months since I began, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## mellosphere

I've exhausted all other options and am now open to trying kratom. I have 2 concerns:

1) I am scared about legality concerns. Have you heard if there is any news about a nationwide ban? I am a young health professional with a lot of student debt and soon to be a significantly higher amount of business debt. My concern is that if somehow I would be caught possessing this substance in an illegal area that my professional license would be put at major risk. I do not live in an illegal state but I travel to one very often. In addition to possible sentencing, I would likely lose my license and thus lose any ability to pay back a large debt. I am trying to weigh the risks...

2) If kratom does not provide the desired relief, how difficult is it to get off of it? I have tried so many medications that show relief for 1-3 weeks but then my body's cramping ability wins and things go back to normal, at which point I have had to wean myself off the medication which is never fun, although it is possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Green Floyd

Yes, it seems the FDA never sleeps on this issue. Bans are being sought in several states, with the ultimate goal of a nationwide ban. FDA hasn't a leg to stand on, but continues to deal in junk science and outright falsehoods. In my opinion they have also functioned as their own form of government. American Kratom Association is working to stop all bans. AKA circulates petitions and is on the front lines of the battle from state to state and the nation's capitol.

If you're willing to register with AKA, here is a Webinar done last week: "What to Do if Kratom is Scheduled?" ... https://americankratom.salsalabs.org/akaschedulingwebinar/index.html?eType=EmailBlastContent&eId=22792e03-214f-4a7b-95e3-85287b914f8f

Personally, I don't feel that kratom, when used in medicinal doses, has any addictive properties. All anecdotes I've seen about "kicking" kratom have been from people using abusive dosage levels, on the order of 10-20 grams per dose and multiple times per day, just seeking a "high". I'm not high when I take my dose, and have never been high on kratom. I've never felt the urge to take larger doses.

I've purposely decreased my dosage, or just forgotten the evening dose. The only thing I experienced was a return of symptoms.

I do fine with taking my morning dose, then returning home to take the evening dose around 5-8pm. Depends how much time you are in the verboten zone as to how you can manage it. Sometimes I have either mixed a dose in a water bottle, or carried it in a container to be mixed on the fly. I haven't had to deal with any banned areas, yet.

It will be a sad day if a ban comes about. For 16 months I've found a way to get back into life. If banned, there's literally nothing left.


----------



## Green Floyd

Continuing news from Georgia:



> Several days ago, kratom supporters in Georgia attended the Kratom Public Hearing in Atlanta. During this hearing, several "stakeholders" were given the opportunity to make a statement, but no kratom consumers were allowed to speak.
> 
> To view the public hearing, (see link below the quoted text .. gf).
> 
> Well, we now have our chance to be heard.
> 
> *We were just informed that there will be a public hearing with the House Study Committee on the Risks Associated with Kratom on Friday, Dec. 28th at 11:00am in Room 606 CLOB (Coverdell Legislative Office Bldg.). *
> 
> If you live in Georgia, we hope you do everything you can to arrange your schedule to attend.
> 
> *If you don't live in Georgia, but have friends, family, or fellow kratom consumers that you know in Georgia, please reach out to them TODAY to encourage them to attend.*
> 
> There will be time for individual citizens to speak, so we need to make sure we fill the room with kratom supporters. We will be sending out more information as we get closer to the event on how to sign-up to speak.
> 
> For those who will be attending, this is a formal meeting of the Legislature and you are encouraged to dress appropriately and please keep all communications on a professional and respectful basis with the Committee and its members.
> 
> At this time, we are asking that if you are not a Georgia resident, please DO NOT reach out to the Georgia legislature.
> 
> But, and this is very important, if you have family or friends in Georgia, please forward them the following information:
> 
> *Georgia House Study Committee on Risks Associated with Kratom*
> 
> Friday, December 28, 2018
> 
> 11:00am in Room 606 CLOB
> 
> Atlanta, Georgia
> 
> Let's fight to keep kratom legal in Georgia.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> American Kratom Association


Link to the video of the hearing: http://www.americankratom.org/video/georgia-legislature-kratom-committee-meeting.html?eType=EmailBlastContent&eId=23c50ff5-1ea9-44c1-9195-130159f663a5


----------



## mellosphere

This morning I took my first dose of kratom ever. I took 1 tsp which weighed 2g. Mixed it in probably 6oz warm water and downed it. I will plan to take another dose before dinner today. To everyone who is concerned about the taste, I honestly did not think it was bad at all. Just like a strong green tea flavor. 
I wanted to start today because i dont work until Wednesday. I will probably stick to 1tsp for a few days then increase if needed...i am expecting to have to increase with how bad my ibs has been.


----------



## Noca

Last question for those taking kratom daily, specifically males. Have you ever had your testosterone levels checked and they came back low? Or do you struggle with chronic fatigue, depression, loss of sex drive, hot flashes etc(symptoms of low T). I ask because opioids raise prolactin levels and deplete testosterone levels. I used to be on opioids for chronic pain and they sent my testosterone levels REALLY low and caused a boat load of problems. I wonder if this is an issue with any of you? Likely not an issue for females obviously. That's my last holdout reason for not trying kratom yet. I don't wanna go back to having those problems.


----------



## Green Floyd

Noca said:


> Last question for those taking kratom daily, specifically males. Have you ever had your testosterone levels checked and they came back low? Or do you struggle with chronic fatigue, depression, loss of sex drive, hot flashes etc(symptoms of low T). I ask because opioids raise prolactin levels and deplete testosterone levels. I used to be on opioids for chronic pain and they sent my testosterone levels REALLY low and caused a boat load of problems. I wonder if this is an issue with any of you? Likely not an issue for females obviously. That's my last holdout reason for not trying kratom yet. I don't wanna go back to having those problems.


Noca, I haven't run into any issues with Low-T, either the years I was on prescribed opiates or since beginning kratom. While I do have a hot flash once in a while, my bloodwork is always good as far as testosterone level. The only concern recently is my parathyroid isn't quite right, but that predates kratom use.


----------



## Green Floyd

mellosphere said:


> This morning I took my first dose of kratom ever. I took 1 tsp which weighed 2g. Mixed it in probably 6oz warm water and downed it. I will plan to take another dose before dinner today. To everyone who is concerned about the taste, I honestly did not think it was bad at all. Just like a strong green tea flavor.
> I wanted to start today because i dont work until Wednesday. I will probably stick to 1tsp for a few days then increase if needed...i am expecting to have to increase with how bad my ibs has been.


Getting good results yet?


----------



## Green Floyd

White Floyd said:


> Interesting that you had the same feeling with Red Borneo.
> 
> I live in Europe, so probably we don't order from the same vendor - but perhaps the source is the same.
> 
> I will try some other red ones and see if it gets any better


Got started on the Red Elephant, it seems more potent, and definitely has a more bitter taste than the Red Horn from the old vendor. Two things I perceive as indicators of good kratom - high level of bitterness and repels water/harder to mix.


----------



## Green Floyd

*Constipation*

Yes, it has finally happened. My relative reports she needed a laxative on Christmas Eve, just one dose of Miralax and she's back to normal. She's been taking kratom about one year.

For me, I just call that a desirable side effect and easily managed. Better than the old D 30 times a day, every day.

So yes, it is possible to get there.


----------



## Green Floyd

mellosphere? Any results to report?

__________

I've been down with severe back pain since Christmas day, the kratom won't erase the most severe pain but does take the edge off. I've barely been able to hobble around the house, but I am getting better. I still have to be very careful how I walk, and am still taking it very easy, resisting the urge to get back into chores, etc. Seems like I healed quicker this time, weeks instead of years.

On two days, I took a third dose of kratom for the back pain and found myself getting constipated. I went a full day with no BM and thought I may need to take action, but it didn't last long at all and I was quickly back to normal.


----------



## mellosphere

Well I have been trying it and it has been causing a lot of cramps. It definitely slows down my stools but my cramps worsen because my body still wants to have a bowel movement. I am still experimenting though.


----------



## FPR

My experience with kratom has been almost entirely on point with the original poster. I have a severe scoliosis and turned to kratom for my chronic back pain, after the lead singer in my band used it to treat neck pain from two bad discs. Not only was it an absolute miracle for my back pain, but my daily battle with diarrhea has ended. Although never formally diagnosed, i fit all the symptoms of IBS-D. I had daily diarrhea, intermingled with maybe one normal stool. It was awful.

It was a standing joke around my family and friends that I could poop through a screen door. My frequent bathroom trips caused a lot of laughs. Quite frankly, though, I was tired of it.

Been using kratom for three months and I can now eat literally anything. I have one to two normal stools a day. Normal, normal. Like, entirely normal. It feels great.

I alternate my kratom strains every three days so I can remain at a 3 gram dose. You will avert tolerance by switching from green, then to yellow, and then to white. I rarely use reds because I prefer the "pick me up."

It should also be noted that I am a law enforcement officer, and while this substance is incredibly taboo, I am NOT getting high from it, I am NOT impaired in any way at all and responsible use has been nothing but beneficial to me. My colleagues were leery, and a few have been open minded enough to try it.

I tell people, you can abuse OTC cough syrup for a high, but that doesn't mean Robitussin is evil or dangerous to a responsible user. Hell, even nutmeg can seriously impair you and cause you to hallucinate.

I highly recommend that folks educate themselves by watching the Netflix documentary "A Leaf of Faith." Also, do not buy into the propaganda about how kratom was banned in Thailand and that therefore makes it dangerous. Research would show you that health concerns had NOTHING to do with the ban in Thailand. It was interfering with the commercial opium sales industry and that was the reason it was banned.


----------



## Green Floyd

Thanks for your input, FPR. I'll look up Leaf of Faith.

Over the past couple of months, I've increased my dose by 1/2 teaspoon. Not sure if it's quality of the product or something else, but effectiveness for IBS-D had slipped to an estimated 60-70%. With the dose increase I'm around 95%. Still very manageable.

If anyone has suggestions for a supplier, I'm looking to make a switch to see if quality improves. I stopped using my original supplier when they doubled their prices overnight during an FDA scare.

I've not seen much energy boost with any strains lately, but I'm battling some other problems which no doubt are contributing. Low B-12, low Vit D, among others. Got my first B12 shot yesterday and beginning supplemental B12 and Vit D today, per doctor's orders.


----------



## FPR

Green Floyd, I am EXTREMELY picky and researched with my supplier. I have two that I trust. Their batches are all tested. PM me and I will send you info.


----------



## mb83

Hello all! Glad this thread is still going after several years, it's great to follow everyone's progress! I am a 36yr old female, IBS-D since 2014. I don't think my IBS compares to some of your experiences, I definitely don't have to go number two 20+ times a day. I currently take Imodium, between 1-4 pills a day depending on how I'm "going". Been using it daily now for at least a year. Prior to that, just took it as needed. Without the Imodium, I don't have diarrhea every single day but it can happen any time and often does when I'm at work or out trying to have a life. Have tried various prescriptions, elimination diets, probiotics, etc. Also suffer from lots of bloat, gas, reflux, nausea, sinusitis, anxiety, occasional insomnia, etc. I have been using CBD oil for my anxiety since November 2018, helped me finally get off of Xanax. I have heard of Kratom but don't know much about it. I'm very interested in giving it a try though. I've had two colonoscopies, an endoscopy, countless doctor visits and tests and absolutely no explanation as to what is causing my IBS. It all started after a colonoscopy in 2014 to remove a polyp.

Anyway, enough about me. Wondering what the best strain to start with is for a newb?

Since I rely on Imodium daily, is it safe to take both until I can ween myself off of the Imodium?

Does the Kratom help at all with gas/bloat? Funny thing about me, I can't burp. Once or twice a year a tiny little inaudible baby burp will appear out of nowhere but the rest of the time it just won't happen. The rest of my family can burp the alphabet. Always wondered if maybe the no burping thing is tied into my reflux/gas.


----------



## FPR

Welcome to the forum.

I am not sure if posting sources is okay, but if it isn't, they'll remove it and ill PM you.

Order the sampler pack from www.straightupkratom.com

For the powder sampler you will get regular red maeng da, super red maeng da, green and super green maeng da and a pack each of white and yellow maeng da. That's 250 grams of kratom powder.

If powder isn't your thing, they have a capsule sampler too. Use the discount code WES15 and you get 15 percent off.

Their kratom is some of the best out there. For the money you can't beat them.


----------



## FPR

To anyone here who is on the fence about kratom and really wants to cut to the chase and learn more, there is a full-length documentary film on Netflix that should lay a lot of your concerns to rest. It is called "A Leaf of Faith" and it is extremely informative. Well worth your time to watch.


----------



## FPR

Intereated in keeping my kratom doses low, I rotate strains every few days and have begun using agmatine sulfate to potentiate the kratom, as it lowers your tolerance.

Agmatine, a metabolite of the amino acid L-arginine, also has the bonus of treating neurological pain on its own. It has cardiovascular benefits, can be protective against strokes and can lower blood pressure.

Below is a link explaining how to use agmatine with kratom.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/kratom/comments/7vtkzt


----------



## Green Floyd

Sorry, been away for a while, apologies to those that sent PMs.

2yr 3mo update. Still doing just fine with it!

Changed my recipe: 4oz water. 2tsp sugar, heated 22sec microwave on high, add 3tsp kratom, stir well, chug.

Lower heat means no cool down water needed, less water, easier to chug. I've increased to 3tsp kratom to stave off additional pain I'm having. There's no dependency.

It's worth a try, samples are cheap!


----------



## Green Floyd

In the past month I've been taking three doses per day, due to the extra back pain I'm having. IBS-D is a distant memory.

I wish this worked as well for pain as it does IBS-D!

Not that it doesn't help, but I'd prefer to wipe out the pain also. There's been too many days/weeks/months that I couldn't walk this year.


----------



## rayan17

Beside Red md and Green Md is there any another Kratom found helpful for Ibs-d? I have been taking more than year a half now, mostly Red Md. I dont wanna build tolerance, so if you found any other strain good for ibs, please let me know.

Thankful for this community, which introduced me to Kratom and gave my life back!


----------



## Green Floyd

rayan17 said:


> Beside Red md and Green Md is there any another Kratom found helpful for Ibs-d? I have been taking more than year a half now, mostly Red Md. I dont wanna build tolerance, so if you found any other strain good for ibs, please let me know.
> 
> Thankful for this community, which introduced me to Kratom and gave my life back!


Hey rayan17, sorry so late responding, but glad to hear it's working for you.

I believe the white strains will work too, but it would be best to take it at the start of the day rather than near bedtime, as the white strains are supposed to the highest stimulant effect.

I've only sampled white strains a few times, but I didn't see any negative change with the IBS-D.

Have been taking only green and red, but it's working great. Green in the morning, red in the evening. Though this evening, I used green by mistake, I'm sure I'll sleep just fine. Been sleeping very well at night lately, and no back pain or IBS-D at all! Haven't experienced any real tolerance buildup, it's been over two years now.

It still tastes horrible, if it didn't work, I wouldn't be drinking it. Blech! I might try using Country Time lemonade instead of sugar and see what happens.


----------



## Green Floyd

So I substituted the sugar in my recipe for 1 1/2 tsp of Country Time lemonade.








It's the most gawd awful thing you ever put in your mouth!







This is why I don't cook.


----------



## Ramses2

Hello, I am male age 73 and suffer from IBS-D for the last 9 years. I intend on persuing this kartom but I'm quite concerned about the possibility of becoming psychotic or even death. Not at all clear on what the difference is between the "red" and "green" types. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Ramses2

I found a place that sells kratom online. I am not sure of the amount I should take to start with to combat my IBS-D . i will be buying capsules. Please advise. thank you


----------



## Green Floyd

Ramses2 said:


> Hello, I am male age 73 and suffer from IBS-D for the last 9 years. I intend on persuing this kartom but I'm quite concerned about the possibility of becoming psychotic or even death. Not at all clear on what the difference is between the "red" and "green" types. Please advise. Thank you.


Psychosis and death? Probably not, from my own experience only. FDA uses those words to prop up their campaign to ban.

When I researched it, all I found was advisory to not use it with a beta-blocker (heart med), pain meds, or alcohol.

Red - more pain relief, less stimulant

Green - in between red/white

White - more stimulant, less pain relief, stimulant effect to me seems equal to or less than strong coffee


----------



## Green Floyd

Ramses2 said:


> I found a place that sells kratom online. I am not sure of the amount I should take to start with to combat my IBS-D . i will be buying capsules. Please advise. thank you


When I calculated my dosage into capsule form, I believe I came up with an estimated 8-10 capsules per dose. Way more than I wanted to deal with twice a day. Not to mention the higher cost for the capsule form.

I use three measured teaspoons, 2-3 times per day depending on my symptoms.


----------



## Green Floyd

Update:

Well I finally got there, worst constipation ever in my life. To put it delicately, it was quite painful, and took an hour. Must've been like giving birth!

How did I get there? I got into a bad situation with the back pain, barely able to move, only able to drag each foot for 3" at a time. Excruciating pain with any movement, extreme back pain just to clear my throat.

So I increased my dose from twice per day, to four times per day, and this helped for a few weeks.

Meanwhile, my supplier had sent an email and mentioned they would soon have some stronger types of kratom. Gave them a call and asked about it, they said they didn't have it yet, so I asked for their recommendation of the strongest red in stock. They said Red Bali so I ordered. After two days of Red Bali taken four times per day, on the third day I found myself quite constipated.

Immediately I dropped to twice per day and am doing fine, also without any withdrawal symptoms. I fully believe there is no physical dependency.

In these days of toilet paper shortages, I've often found I don't need much paper at all! 

It will be three years in August, I highly recommend it!

Also, kratom has been found to contain Corona resistant compounds. I can't find the link to the study and info right now.


----------



## Green Floyd

Some info I meant to add:

My supplier, In-Sense Botanicals and Gold Leaf Botanicals, two names, one company.

In-Sense is plantation grown, Gold Leaf is wild grown.

Supplier informed me that plantation grown is considered stronger, I had been buying only wild grown. This plantation grown that I just received is more effective, so I'm able to use less of it.

https://insensebotanicals.com/ (plantation grown)

https://goldleafbotanicals.net/ (wild grown)


----------



## Green Floyd

Hello everyone,

I feel it's safe to say now, Kratom has ended my 22 year battle with IBS-D. Nothing helped previously, and I have tried it all.

April 29 I woke up with the worst pain imaginable in my entire left leg. By noon the following day I was in the ER. Long story short, diagnosis is a herniated disc with a pinched nerve, involving the entire left leg from waist to toes.

In the ER I was given IV pain meds and sent home with four days prescription meds. After that, Kratom and Wild Lettuce is all I have.

Forced to increase my dose to 3tsp four to five times per day. I've had to use a laxative twice in the past month, some days there was no BM at all. There's been no D whatsoever.

I can't imagine how I would carry on now without Kratom. It's criminal the way doctors ignore extreme pain now. I credit the ER docs for taking the necessary action, and I know their hands are tied by recent action of politicians. But you would not believe my experiences trying to end this suffering. My only option today is to go back to the ER and allow them to admit me for pain control, well, my other option is Kratom and it allows me to sit in my recliner day after day. That's my life now, but I'm free of IBS-D as long as I have Kratom.

Recently joined a kratom group, it's common knowledge there that kratom can bring about constipation, a very welcome side effect for IBS-D sufferers. Laxatives work against my constipation, but nothing else I tried for IBS-D ever worked at all.

Before you contemplate suicide over the IBSD, don't you owe it to yourself to try everything first?

It works, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## liamridley

I have IBS, and my stomach is susceptible to the food that I eat, and in cases where that I come about to eat something I shouldn't I get a ton of agony in my stomach when I wake up my tension products, and I get in a down mind-set state

White Riau has done amazing things for me by serving me out on days I feel in this way and relieves the discomfort.

IBS-D patients who use White Riau kratom for sale to mitigate their side effects agree that this plant causes them to alleviate the stomach pain. In any case, the most recognizable improvement is that kratom causes them cures diarrhoea.


----------



## Green Floyd

Maybe I've said this before... I haven't had any of the bad stomach/belly discomfort or cramping for a long time. So long I can't remember.


----------



## Green Floyd

You can lead a horse to water, but it can still die of thirst.

Kratom works.

Had back surgery three days ago. Surgeon wanted me to stop kratom five days before surgery. An overabundance of caution and sheer torture for the amount of pain it caused me. Ended up getting admitted for pain control, as ineffective as that was.

After getting home, IBS-D came roaring back. First dose of kratom this morning and it's already settling down.

This is close enough to three years into my kratom experience to say I'm done updating this thread, I think. Kratom works, try it, or not. I'm moving on knowing I tried to pass on some good news.

Don't wait 22 years.

It's not perfect at first, you have to find what works for you. You'll notice the urge to go as soon as you take a dose at first. But that settles away. Look at it this way, getting that first complete BM out of the way early in the day means you aren't going to be running to the bathroom all day.

Why torture yourselves?


----------



## Gramybear

I found Kratom 2 years ago to help me withdrawal from pain medication. It works so well for diarrhea which is what most people complain about, how it constipates them. But it sure works well to help with diarrhea which I;ve had daily for 2 years now with no help from doctors. It's also great for pain, depression, anxiety, moods, and energy with the correct strain.


----------



## Gramybear

I just saw your question about how much to take. I started with the capsules because it tastes horrific!! I started with 1-2 capsules a day but try to take breaks in-between so you don't have the opposite affect and end up with severe constipation. If you start to feel constipated, back off to 1 capsule and see how that works. I've been using the same vendor for 2 years and we've become wondeful friends. However, he doesn't sell capsules. But, you can buy a capsule kit on Amazon.


----------



## Green Floyd

-Thanks for your post Gramybear, and you also liamridley, I must have missed your post before today. I've been hoping to see posts from people that have tried kratom.

It's amazing to me how quick this works, the next day after my 7/11/20 post, I was back to normal. The following day I only took one dose, but that was just one day, I still have to manage my pain. I'm not even using the Rx meds given to me by the surgeon, they really don't seem to work very well, and there's nothing about them that makes me want to gobble them up.

There's much said about addiction, dependency, and tolerance buildup with kratom. along with withdrawals when you stop. I've seen none of that. Just a hunch, but I feel these factors come into play when a person is abusing kratom to chase a high. Seeking euphoria day after day. Maybe the release of dopamine has something to do with encountering withdrawals and addiction. I firmly believe there's no issue when used at medicinal levels. And maybe that's not a specific level, just the level that works for you.

I do feel a bit of 'lift' from a dose of kratom. However, if was seeking a high I would be disappointed. At any rate, I get too much benefit to risk wrecking the success by abusing my 'med'.

It's not the devil the FDA says it is. But abuse by thrill seekers could eventually ruin it for everyone else. It's happened before and activists are lobbying hard to do it again.

Spend $10-20 on some samples, find a dosage that works for you, I think you'll be surprised. Get it from an good vendor online. Gas station and head shop kratom is more sawdust than kratom.


----------



## rayan17

Has anyone found any other kratom that helps with your Ibs-d beside Red Md and Green Md? I am trying to mix it up so I dont build the tolerance.


----------



## Green Floyd

rayan17 said:


> Has anyone found any other kratom that helps with your Ibs-d beside Red Md and Green Md? I am trying to mix it up so I dont build the tolerance.


I think any strain will have the same results. After using Red Bali exclusively for several months to deal with severe back back pain, post surgery I've switched to a white strain for morning-afternoon, actually haven't taken any of the red since getting the White Hulu. I've now used red, green, and white, all with the same result versus IBS-D.

I feel the energy boost from the white strain will help me with physical therapy and beginning to walk again.


----------



## Tonylyn

Received my Kratom today and took my first dose of it at 4:00, it is now 5:30 and I must say I feel pretty darned good. I only took 1/4 of a teaspoon and I took Red Maeng Da and it sure has relaxed me. Hoping this is the answer to years of IBS D and aches and pains. I will take another 1/4 teaspoon at 10:00 tonight and see how I sleep in the morning I will try the Green Maeng Da. Thanks for posting about this Green Floyd and giving me some hope.


----------



## rayan17

Tonylyn said:


> Received my Kratom today and took my first dose of it at 4:00, it is now 5:30 and I must say I feel pretty darned good. I only took 1/4 of a teaspoon and I took Red Maeng Da and it sure has relaxed me. Hoping this is the answer to years of IBS D and aches and pains. I will take another 1/4 teaspoon at 10:00 tonight and see how I sleep in the morning I will try the Green Maeng Da. Thanks for posting about this Green Floyd and giving me some hope.


I like to 2nd second that. I started taking kratom about 2 and half years ago, and since them I got a full time job, traveled to Mexico, California, Chicago, Nevada and many other places all thanks to this ppst from green floyd. My advice for you would be is to go easy and only take when you are going outside or needed because you dont want to develop the tolerance. I take one teaspoon and mix it with a lukewarm water and drink it about 15-20 minutes before of going anywhere, also if you feel you might need to use the toilet, use it and then take kratom. Hope you all the best and if you need anything post below.


----------



## Tonylyn

Started Kratom on Friday and today (Sunday) I have to say I feel great. Had my first formed bowel movement this morning after having daily D since August. I don't take a lot of Kratom because I have a very low tolerance to almost everything. I only took 3/4 of a teaspoon yesterday, 1/4 tsp every 6 hours and it seems to be working green during the day and red just before bed. This morning I took 1/4 tsp and went for a 5km walk with my hubby and dog, haven't done that in quite awhile. I will stick with 1/4 tsp 3 times a day and see how it goes. My mood is so upbeat and I feel energized and I am not running to the bathroom. I use the toss and wash method, no fussing around and it is over and done with and it really doesn't taste that bad.


----------



## Tonylyn

rayan17 said:


> I like to 2nd second that. I started taking kratom about 2 and half years ago, and since them I got a full time job, traveled to Mexico, California, Chicago, Nevada and many other places all thanks to this ppst from green floyd. My advice for you would be is to go easy and only take when you are going outside or needed because you dont want to develop the tolerance. I take one teaspoon and mix it with a lukewarm water and drink it about 15-20 minutes before of going anywhere, also if you feel you might need to use the toilet, use it and then take kratom. Hope you all the best and if you need anything post below.


Thanks for the advice Rayan 17, I will definitely be going easy and will probably try cutting back even more. Never thought of taking it just when I have to go out but will try that too. I don't want to build up a tolerance because I really would like this to be the answer to years of misery. I am so happy you have got your life back and are able to travel, this disease takes our freedom away.


----------



## Positiveside

I am really curious about this Kratom, have not tried it but reading all the stories here made me think on trying it too


----------



## Tonylyn

This stuff really does work. Took me awhile to get to a good dose but once I did everything was great. One suggestion never do Kratom on an empty stomach the nausea was unbearable. I now take 3/4 tsp green in the morning after breakfast and 3/4 tsp red in the evening after supper. I am taking this only for stopping my diarrhea not for pain or anything else. I just ordered a kilogram of 2 different greens and 2 different reds. Still having a few BM's a day but no urgency or diarrhea just need to go and have formed feces. I have started walking again 3km a day and it felt so good to go grocery shopping last week and not have to find a bathroom or wear a depends. I am very happy with the results. Thanks Green Floyd and Rayan 17 your posts gave me the nerve to try this.


----------



## Green Floyd

Glad to see it's working for you two! Still working for me after more than three years.

Finding the right dosage for you seems to be key. Don't be afraid to make adjustments if you feel the need. With the info I've gathered, I don't feel that tolerance is a problem when used at medicinal levels. The problems seem to arise when people are taking larger amounts and chasing a high.

If you can get high on kratom, I have not seen it. I wouldn't want to try, don't want to upset the balance that is working so well.

It only costs about $20 for a few samples, should certainly be worth a try if you're fed up with IBS-D.

Still taking Red Bali every day. Tried the White Hulu to get some energy in the mornings but it just doesn't work as I expected. I'll go back to Green MD for my next kilo.

Haven't had any nausea, I take it on an empty stomach all the time, sometimes right before a meal, or immediately after.


----------



## Tonylyn

I tried Kratom on an empty stomach again and had no nausea so it was probably a flu, didn't last long. I haven't felt this good in years, many years. I have my life back.


----------



## rayan17

Tonylyn said:


> I tried Kratom on an empty stomach again and had no nausea so it was probably a flu, didn't last long. I haven't felt this good in years, many years. I have my life back.


I am so glad you got your life back. I know exactly how you are feeling. I struggled for 8 years, couldnt even go to the nearest supermarket untill i found about Kratom.


----------



## stoopid

Dear all, Green Floyd, thanks for this post

I've tried it for 2 days with immediate results.

I had problems with insomnia though, on green malay, 6 grams. Probably took too much and too late...

I just ordered Red Bali to give that a try and I will start more conservatively.

I'm hoping this to be a solution for the long run.

Sincerely hoping the tolerance buildup doesn't count for the 'constipation' effect..

Did anyone of you, who is on Kratom for longer periods had to go up in dosage during those years, to achieve the same effect?

@Green Floyd, are you still on the 2x 3tsp scheme?

Best wishes and thank you so much for sharing!!!



Green Floyd said:


> Thanks for your input, FPR. I'll look up Leaf of Faith.
> 
> Over the past couple of months, I've increased my dose by 1/2 teaspoon. Not sure if it's quality of the product or something else, but effectiveness for IBS-D had slipped to an estimated 60-70%. With the dose increase I'm around 95%. Still very manageable.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for a supplier, I'm looking to make a switch to see if quality improves. I stopped using my original supplier when they doubled their prices overnight during an FDA scare.
> 
> I've not seen much energy boost with any strains lately, but I'm battling some other problems which no doubt are contributing. Low B-12, low Vit D, among others. Got my first B12 shot yesterday and beginning supplemental B12 and Vit D today, per doctor's orders.


----------



## Green Floyd

> Did anyone of you, who is on Kratom for longer periods had to go up in dosage during those years, to achieve the same effect?


I've varied the dose as needed for pain control, but have always had IBSD under control as long as I have at least one dose per day. I have not experienced any tolerance buildup or withdrawal symptoms upon stopping abruptly. IBSD does return after two days of no kratom. At the peak of level 10 pain I took as much as a tablespoon every two to four hours and still did not see tolerance.

A month ago, I had my second surgery of 2020, the surgeon wanted 24 hours of no kratom, so I stopped taking it as requested. After the surgery, I came home with 5 days of low dosage pain med and I did not take any kratom while taking the pain med. Of course IBSD came roaring back, and then it stopped after the first day of resuming kratom.

Recently, I've varied the dosage by quite a lot. Sometimes 2tsp say at 8am and 5pm, then a tablespoon before bed around midnight. Other times, just a tablespoon before bed, and even skipped a day completely, just to see.

This morning I tried 2tsp of White Hulu with good results, I feel better than I have all week. Still planning to back to green for mornings.

Even the Red Bali at midnight can keep me up past 2am, depending how good the movies are. 

You're welcome and thanks for your post. Keep us posted on your results, more info is always better.


----------



## Green Floyd

Just remembered, after the surgery, during the month of Dec.2020, I had to have a laxative. I had resumed kratom and took the higher dose for more pain control, becoming constipated.

I know now to have a mild laxative on the third day without a BM. Painful lesson learned!

2021! Another year with no D!


----------



## stoopid

So to report back; I've been having mixed results. Kratom definitively didn't fix it, though in the beginning it gave me great results. Yet I feel it really helps me with fake 'urgency' which is my main problem. I feel kratoms 'analgesic' effects are relieving almost instantly. However, it's getting me slightly high, which I dislike. Furthermore, I'm feeling quite anxious as of lately, the fear of symptoms worsening over time etc. Now I feel I should stop taking anything that influeces my mind (stopped drinking etc).

Thus I will give Kratom a pause. Probably will start it again later.


----------



## Green Floyd

It's August! Three years IBS-D free with kratom. No tolerance, no addiction, and best of all no 'D', not even a bellyache!


----------



## Green Floyd

Green Floyd said:


> It's August! Three years IBS-D free with kratom. No tolerance, no addiction, and best of all no 'D', not even a bellyache!


My math was off last year, it was four years not three.

Soon to be five years and it's working just fine.

A tablespoon three times a day. I've also dropped the sugar from the mix. Just kratom and 5 oz water.


----------



## Anneekins

Kratom worked for me as well, but the taste really made it a horrible experience to me. I found "blate papes" are a great way to take this stuff for anyone having a hard time with the powder. 🙂


----------



## Green Floyd

Bump...

I dropped my dosage to 2 teaspoons during the day. No problems with doing that, just having less pain lately and I've been slightly constipated, which can be a good thing.


----------

